# Beginning of a Vintage Collection



## JP71624

Well, I recently started picking up some older watches here and there and it can definitely get addictive.
I thought I'd make a common place to keep some of the pictures and info, so I'll begin.
Not in chronological order, but my most "complete" pick-up so far:

1962 Bulova Jet Clipper


----------



## MrTimex

Nice find! Im a huge fan of that style of Bulova. I have a Sea King that is very similar

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JP71624

MrTimex said:


> Nice find! Im a huge fan of that style of Bulova. I have a Sea King that is very similar
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 Thanks a bunch! That, roundabout, is probably one of my favorite styles, as well. Likely why I have several similar haha.
Speaking of Sea Kings, I am in contact with a guy that has a '59 that just needs a new crystal. If I can find a NOS crystal, or at least a very nice replacement crystal, I'll probably pick it up.

I have a handful more to post that I just mainly need to get pictures of shortly.
Looking at your username....I have a '59 Timex selfwind I love, keeps time well and all, but the weight is definitely loose inside. Does anyone still work on these things??
Hopeful it doesn't just cut out on me soon......I'll try to post pictures of it soon, as well.


----------



## joeuk

Congrats and yes can be addictive, very clean watch and bonus with the case and papers. It can be even more addictive when looking at other forum members watches.


----------



## JP71624

joeuk said:


> Congrats and yes can be addictive, very clean watch and bonus with the case and papers. It can be even more addictive when looking at other forum members watches.


Thanks, Joe! And you're right...I can only browse on here so long before my bank account empties out...haha.


----------



## MrTimex

JP71624 said:


> Thanks a bunch! That, roundabout, is probably one of my favorite styles, as well. Likely why I have several similar haha.
> Speaking of Sea Kings, I am in contact with a guy that has a '59 that just needs a new crystal. If I can find a NOS crystal, or at least a very nice replacement crystal, I'll probably pick it up.
> 
> I have a handful more to post that I just mainly need to get pictures of shortly.
> Looking at your username....I have a '59 Timex selfwind I love, keeps time well and all, but the weight is definitely loose inside. Does anyone still work on these things??
> Hopeful it doesn't just cut out on me soon......I'll try to post pictures of it soon, as well.


I believe a '59 sea kings crystal is of a plastic compostition which can just be buffed out. So you don't even need a new crystal. My Sea kings crystal was that way, just took it to a super soft buffing wheel with some extremly fine ruge and it looks brand new now.

As for the timex's, I do work on them a little bit. PM and we can talk more about that.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Nice find/start
With box and papers always makes it more exciting.
My advice to beginners is to stay focused on either a make, or a period or a complication.

Regards
adam


----------



## Imni

Bulova, Longines, Lemania and Omega are great brands when starting a vintage collection imo. All of them where great back in the days and made really good stuff. They can also be picked up for reasonable prices today, with Omegas and Longines chronos being on the more expensive side.


----------



## JP71624

MrTimex said:


> I believe a '59 sea kings crystal is of a plastic compostition which can just be buffed out. So you don't even need a new crystal. My Sea kings crystal was that way, just took it to a super soft buffing wheel with some extremly fine ruge and it looks brand new now.
> 
> As for the timex's, I do work on them a little bit. PM and we can talk more about that.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Well, the Sea King in question has a cracked crystal, but that is definitely good to know for my other watches!

And here shortly I will shoot you a PM about the Timex. Thank you!


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Nice find/start
> With box and papers always makes it more exciting.
> My advice to beginners is to stay focused on either a make, or a period or a complication.
> 
> Regards
> adam


Thanks and I appreciate you posting the advice!
Right now I've got an assortment, but, as you'll see, they are all in the 50s-60s range, mainly. Those, give or take a decade, tend to be my preferred styling.
The only multiple I have of a brand is Bulova, so far, but that will change soon, I'm sure!


----------



## JP71624

Imni said:


> Bulova, Longines, Lemania and Omega are great brands when starting a vintage collection imo. All of them where great back in the days and made really good stuff. They can also be picked up for reasonable prices today, with Omegas and Longines chronos being on the more expensive side.


Thanks for the heads up!
I've certainly looked at plenty of Omegas and Longines so far, but, like you are saying, they tend to bring a bit more in price. Eventually, I'll have one or both, but right now I wear one of my watches everyday, so I've been happy with these I feel like I've got a good deal on (most keep excellent time!).


----------



## JP71624

Here's 2 more pictures of the '62 Bulova that show it in a little better lighting:


----------



## JP71624

The next watch, and one I'm wearing today, is a '58 Gruen autowind.




























I bought a band I thought would compliment a vintage watch well. After putting it on this Gruen, I think I may leave it on this watch.


----------



## JP71624

Between these first 2 watches I posted, I couldn't have been happier with how easy and well they wind. Slight movement of the arm and you can hear the individual teeth winding quietly; they keep quite accurate time to boot!

As you can you see, I'm partial to this styled watch. They are fairly similar, as will be more I acquire in the future, but that's okay. I enjoy the look and the size, especially considering my wrists aren't large.


----------



## JP71624

Here's a gratuitous wrist shot today, fwiw:


----------



## Marrick

I've been away for a couple of days wearing this UG Polerouter Jet (with non-original caseback) throughout:


----------



## JP71624

Very nice! I always enjoy seeing them worn, but for me it has mainly been folks stopping and asking to see what I'm wearing. You just don't see them being worn much, so it's definitely some enjoyment factor in that alone. 
Haven't worn my "modern" watch since I starting pickinhg up these "oldies"!


----------



## JP71624

Next up is, what I believe to be a '59, Timex Selfwind:



















I definitely enjoy wearing this watch, particularly because of its nice, large round size. As I mentioned to Mr. Timex, the self wind weight seems to be loose but it keeps great time. I will probably look for more of these...I'm a fan.


----------



## JP71624

Up next: '66 Bulova handwind


----------



## JP71624

Still not near perfect, but amazing what a quick toothpaste polish will do...


----------



## Gunnar23

JP71624 said:


> Up next: '66 Bulova handwind


I really like this one!


----------



## JP71624

Gunnar23 said:


> I really like this one!


Thanks, bro. (No, seriously. This is my brother.)
The band it came with isn't bad, as I do like it.
But I think with the right one the nice dial and long lume hands could sweeten it a bit.
We'll see. Plenty of looking to do...


----------



## joeuk

That Gruen looks stunning with that brown strap, great strap option.


----------



## JP71624

joeuk said:


> That Gruen looks stunning with that brown strap, great strap option.


Thanks, Joe!
I ordered the strap originally for a different watch and put it on this one the first time....and I agree with you.
I think I'll leave it there.


----------



## Imni

JP71624 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> I've certainly looked at plenty of Omegas and Longines so far, but, like you are saying, they tend to bring a bit more in price. Eventually, I'll have one or both, but right now I wear one of my watches everyday, so I've been happy with these I feel like I've got a good deal on (most keep excellent time!).


My Lemania is in good condition, is from the late 50's, and it didn't cost me more than ~80$. However, since servicing wathces is sometimes more expensive than buying the actual watch, I'd recommend that you spend a bit more on the actual watch. Otherwise, it might hurt to hand it in for the often needed service.

Edit: also, if you're new to watches (vintage in perticular) it might be a good idea to read up on radium dials.


----------



## JP71624

Thanks for the info.
I do think those are good things to consider before buying for sure. A lot of "learn as you go" stuff after you start buying old watches!


----------



## JP71624

Well, here's what just showed up today.
I haven't researched it too much yet, but it's a '50s Doxa, and definitely the widest watch I own.





































Need to get a new band, although I like this one, but it is definitely a "long" and barely fits without too much play in it. Might ponder on a leather NATO strap. We'll see...


----------



## JP71624

Man, I love wearing that Doxa...

But moving on...next is this '57 (I'm told) Croton Nivada Grenchen Vindicator El.
Bought it because I was a big fan of the textured dial. 
I really need to get a canvas band on this thing soon.


----------



## JP71624

1957 Timex (Made in USA model)


----------



## JP71624

My challenge on some of these watches now, as they accumulate, is finding the right bands without buying and trying a bunch out. I can't use a Swiss Army style band on _everything_, so it's a bit difficult to "window shop" straps without being able to see them on a watch, much less a vintage one. Also, many of the padded straps can come in similar color leathers, which I'm trying not to have too much of the same, as well.

Swiss Army style, tunneled, and plain are most of what I've looked at, outside of modern stitched styling.

Anyone have suggestions of vintage-esque style straps I should take a look at?


----------



## Paleotime

> My challenge on some of these watches now, as they accumulate, is finding the right bands without buying and trying a bunch out.


I know the feeling - so hard to figure out what is going to look good. I finally gave up ordering online and started paying a little more at the local battery-and-strap store (where I can try out a selection). After a few purchases they started giving me a pretty good discount.


----------



## JP71624

Paleotime said:


> I know the feeling - so hard to figure out what is going to look good. I finally gave up ordering online and started paying a little more at the local battery-and-strap store (where I can try out a selection). After a few purchases they started giving me a pretty good discount.


I have looked into that, as I was thinking along your lines.
However, it seems like many places around me don't seem to stock a selection of straps. I guess I'll have to go by a watch shop/kiosk- type setup at the mall. Or maybe a jeweler that sells many watches would stock some?
No idea.

I've gotten a good band or two via Amazon so far. " The 'bay seems to have plenty of options, as well, but the online sources definitely takes more pondering and review reading. Not buying modern styled straps as much makes the task even more challenging, for sure!


----------



## Paleotime

> I guess I'll have to go by a watch shop/kiosk- type setup at the mall.


Yep. That is where I go for mine - they have a couple of binder looking things in each size and color. Some sizes are very difficult, of course. A lot of my mid-to-late 1930s watches take 14mm straps - which are too short - finding the 14mm in extra long in stock is tough.

BTW - You have a nice looking collection going. That boxed Jet Clipper was quite a find.


----------



## JP71624

Paleotime said:


> Yep. That is where I go for mine - they have a couple of binder looking things in each size and color. Some sizes are very difficult, of course. A lot of my mid-to-late 1930s watches take 14mm straps - which are too short - finding the 14mm in extra long in stock is tough.
> 
> BTW - You have a nice looking collection going. That boxed Jet Clipper was quite a find.


I should probably be less impatient and enjoy the hunt for the "right" strap for each watch. Ha. Oh well, I'll get there eventually.

And I do appreciate it! Nothing I have is worth a fortune, but the character is what means more to me. I lucked IP on the Jet Clipper for the price... I'll post a picture when the leather band I ordered comes in for it!

I still need to get a few more watches on here. I think my little Benrus auto and Helbros Invincible are left. But I have another 50s Timex I'm waiting on before I send those in to get serviced. Always an adventure!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Always an adventure!


ABSOLUTELY!
And what an adventure.
BUT
take time to smell the roses along the way!


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!
> And what an adventure.
> BUT
> take time to smell the roses along the way!


I agree, for sure!
Trying to stick with stuff and find items I enjoy, most importantly. Amazing the conversations that come up when you wear these old watches around...


----------



## JP71624

There's an old wives' tale (or not?) that thunderstorms can cause old watch mainsprings to break.
Well, we've ha a few since the last time I wore the Doxa, and it was the casualty.










For what it's worth, it should be an 1147 A. Schild movement.

There's an older watch repairmen in town who is going to replace the mainspring, maybe the crown and service it for $65. Not too shabby, I wouldn't say...


----------



## Paleotime

> There's an older watch repairmen in town who is going to replace the mainspring, maybe the crown and service it for $65. Not too shabby, I wouldn't say...


If I could have got a deal like that I would never have started servicing my own...


----------



## JP71624

Paleotime said:


> If I could have got a deal like that I would never have started servicing my own...


Frankly, I was expecting a bit more, for sure.
I thought most people charged at least 50$ just to service.
So in the past week I have found a watch repairmen for basically any vintage watch and a former Timex repairman, both who do work for cheap cheap...
It's a sigh of relief.

The local guy also has a large inventory of, at least, Bulova crystals, if anyone is in need. I'd always be glad to check or help him service someone's watch.

And I'd love to eventually learn to work on these watches and accumulate some tools. But for right now, I won't complain about the repair cost! I'm going to let him take a look at all my watches and see if any need to be service d soon, I think. He'd probably do a bulk lower rate for simply servicing. Who knows...


----------



## JP71624

PS - this is a guy who has 50 years experience and grew up learning from his dad, who was in the profession. I'm not talking about a mall kiosk here. . Just to be clear...haha.


----------



## Paleotime

> Frankly, I was expecting a bit more, for sure.
> I thought most people charged at least 50$ just to service.
> So in the past week I have found a watch repairmen for basically any vintage watch and a former Timex repairman, both who do work for cheap cheap...
> It's a sigh of relief.


You must be livin' right...I always envy you folks in the East with the service prices you get. In my experience, out here in the West - a service of a basic mechanical watch is $125+.



> I'd love to eventually learn to work on these watches and accumulate some tools.


I started because the savings let me buy more watches...but I find working on them both rewarding and relaxing (well most of the time)...


----------



## JP71624

Paleotime said:


> You must be livin' right...I always envy you folks in the East with the service prices you get. In my experience, out here in the West - a service of a basic mechanical watch is $125+.
> 
> I started because the savings let me buy more watches...but I find working on them both rewarding and relaxing (well most of the time)...


Yeah, the East...and even more so the South...can be pretty cheap when it comes to services like this. I certainly won't complain. But hey, $5 flat rate here and $5 back and I'll save you some money! Ha

And I can absolutely see how that would be the case. I may look into acquiring some tools and a inexpensive watch or two to toy with and learn on. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## JP71624

I'm going to send this watch out to be serviced here before long but I was searching for a band I liked anyway. A lot of the Timex ads showed the nicer watches in this styling on a crocodile leather style band. Well, I picked up this Timex brand band, and I think this dog may hunt.
What do you think?


----------



## Mirius

JP71624 said:


> What do you think?


Looks great - but... is that a gold buckle?


----------



## JP71624

Mirius said:


> Looks great - but... is that a gold buckle?


That's what I wondered when I was looking to buy it but was convinced it wasn't gold colored. Well, I don't know if it is the incandescent light that aids in the gold appearance but its definitely not completely gold. Its almost like it's silver with a hue to it.

Maybe I ought to swap in a new buckle to be safe....


----------



## JP71624

Just put this triple stitched band on the '62 Bulova Jet Clipper:




























Also, put the '57 Croton on this canvas strap:
(The dial and strap are not near as close in color as the incandescent lights make them appear.)




























Look decent or do I have impaired judgment? Haha


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Yes, I like that.
thumbs up


----------



## JP71624

Also got in a band for the '66 Bulova:
(Kind of hard to avoid getting similar style bands, but I've managed so far.)


----------



## JP71624

Just messing around with some of the watches tonight.
Here's the chronological order picture of a few of them.

'57 Timex, '57 Croton, '58 Gruen, '62 Bulova, '66 Bulova


----------



## JP71624

Here is a good WWWUSD question:

I didn't even take a picture and post the 3rd vintage Timex I picked up, but directly after I did I sent them out to be serviced. They all needed a little TLC but am told they are in glorious shape now. The most recent I bought was a dark dialed Timex, different from one of the first watches I posted in this thread, which was also a dark dialed watch. Turns out the little tabs on the dial to hold it in place were broken so the guy recommended I swap the dial out for a NOS dial he has of the same time period. I obliged, since we knew something was broken and not in the shape it needs to be long term. (I'll show the old dial he sends back and the new one he put in the watch when I get them.)

Now, the bigger predicament...

The watch in the picture above on the far left. It is a '58 (I was told '57 when I bought it). I liked the white dial with gold numbers and markers drawn on...although this is the cheapest dial to be made, I'm sure...and I liked the "Made in USA" on the dial. (The reality is that many if not most dials if the time period were made in the US, but I'm not sure how much of the watch actually is, for what it's worth.)

The guy says, as can be lightly seen on the close-up pictures, there are small spots of oxidation on the dial. He says over time this can only get worse. Now one of the main reasons I bought the watch was because of the look with that dial. He has other NOS dial a of the same age that he is willing to put on at no extra cost...for basically a brand new watch after it is serviced and all like has been done..even swapping in new old stock hands if my gold hands don't match the dial he puts in.

Would you leave the aged...and likely declining in condition...dial, being that it is what attracted you to the watch OR would you settle for a new old stock replacement of a higher quality dial (raised lettering and markers, etc.) that won't look the exact same and likely won't say made in US??

This one is going to be tough for me to decide!


----------



## Eeeb

A NOS dial is not a redial. If the dial is the same, go for it! (That's what Patek would do :-d) If it is not, well, keep the case sealed and the dial degradation will be placed on 'hold', I think. Others may know if, once started, this degradation continues even if the case is airtight.


----------



## JP71624

Eeeb said:


> A NOS dial is not a redial. If the dial is the same, go for it! (That's what Patek would do :-d) If it is not, well, keep the case sealed and the dial degradation will be placed on 'hold', I think. Others may know if, once started, this degradation continues even if the case is airtight.


My full reply got lost...shoot.

But it is not the same dial (my dial being one of the main attractions to the watch, initially). But my dial has painted on letters and markers, which is probably a cheaper dial for sure. If he is going to send back the original dial (and hands, if swapped out), and is willing to replace in a new, "nicer" (raised numerals, etc.) dial in mint shape, free of charge, it'd be very difficult to turn down the "upgrade", right?

He assured me that if he has a dial of the same age and exact size it means that Timex produced it in that watch case...so not only is it not technically a "redial", it's not even really a "Frankenstein" mismatch, either, per se.

I did like this Made in USA dial, and I'm not sure one he puts in the watch will have that on the dial. I won't get to see the watch until he sends it back, but he is an expert on those watches so a phone description would probably be fine. Just a tough call...

Likely cheaper, slightly oxidized Made in US dial I know I like...

OR

Nicer, mint dial of the same age that I'll only get a verbal description of...

It can always be reversed, so I probably shouldn't worry and take the free, mint NOS replacements. Haha


----------



## JP71624

Timex watches should be in next week sometime, I hope, so I'll give an update then.

Meanwhile, I picked up a 60's Croton Aquadatic automatic.
I was told this was NOS and never worn, but either way I figure it looks quite nice, especially the textured dial.
This is basically the Aquamatic model except worth the date function. I've seen an Aquamatic with a date function a time or two, though, so not sure why the name discrepancy.
But anyway...


----------



## JP71624

It's alive!......again.










New mainspring, new crown, COS...$65...on credit. Ha.
The guy is awesome. I've found my jeweled watch repairer!


----------



## JP71624

This 50s Timex showed up in the mail.
I liked the dial better, in some ways, than the similar one thats about to come back from repair.
This one... shocker... needs repair and well probably be sent out one of these days when I get around to it.
Waiting on the other 3 to come back first...


----------



## JP71624

Now I know I've only showed my watches, but here's some family watches my recent interest has caused dad to pull out.A few he wears but most he now wants to get running again.










Grandad's Accutron that meant a lot to him, which we're going to eventually send off to get fixed:









Grandad's Bulova... cannot remember the year stamped on it but 50s I think... also shows original dial and date wheel that was swapped out by a watch repairman years ago. Dad wears this often:

















Great grandad's Helbros Invincible that Dad remembers him wearing as a kid. Dad still wears this:









1953 Bulova I chipped in to buy with Dad for Father's Day. He wears this most of the time now:

















Battery Timex that lights time up in red when button is pushed. He said he wants this fixed if possible:
















I think this is a Marlin that Grandad had, which we want to have repaired:









1970 Timex Electric, I assume of Grandad's, that dad wants to fix and wear first over the others:









Can't remember what year Sprite this is, but I think it is a '73 that dad got when he was young. I want this fixed more than he does I think:









Just wanted to post those for fun...


----------



## JP71624

Back to the gold Timex I just received...

Does anyone else spot the reason it won't run? 


















And this confirms it is a '57. Usually this ink is long gone and you can only tell the range of years by the watch itself. Nice...


----------



## JP71624

Second watch I have been waiting on this week showed up in a timely fashion...

It is a 1959 Bulova Sea King.
It has a replacement crown and a new crystal, along with the original, cracked crystal. I may try to find NOS originals for it, but I think it looks spectacular the way it is now, so I'm in no rush.

I'll post two '59 Bulova ads below, as well, that show this watch well. Feel free to let me know what you think,as it may be one of many best pickups.














































They advertised as "wafer thin" and you can see why:























































Here are the two ads to compare the watch to/assist in dating (other than the Bulova code on the back and movement, of course):


----------



## Henry Krinkle

JP71624 said:


> Timex watches should be in next week sometime, I hope, so I'll give an update then.
> 
> Meanwhile, I picked up a 60's Croton Aquadatic automatic.
> I was told this was NOS and never worn, but either way I figure it looks quite nice, especially the textured dial.
> This is basically the Aquamatic model except worth the date function. I've seen an Aquamatic with a date function a time or two, though, so not sure why the name discrepancy.
> But anyway...


Very nice, really like the linen dial.


----------



## JP71624

Henry Krinkle said:


> Very nice, really like the linen dial.


Thanks, Henry! I had not seen many Crotons with this exact dial so I thought it was neat, as well.
Don't want to ruin the original band, so hopefully I can find another band to go on it that is equally fitting...


----------



## bspargo

@Marrick, Love these Polerouters, especially love the Jet, non-date model like yours. Definitely on my shopping list at some point.


----------



## JP71624

Croton says hi from the top of Stone Mountain, GA with Atlanta in the background):


----------



## JP71624

Got a case opener and piddled with some screw-back watches for fun.

Croton Nivada Grenchen









Helbros Invincible









'66 Bulova manual









'62 Bulova Jet Clipper auto









Croton Aquadatic


----------



## JP71624

Got decent straps for the newest Bulova and the Helbros...










Chronograph style for the Sea King


----------



## JP71624

Had the Timex's waiting on me when I got back from out of town. One might have gotten jarred a bit in transit and need to go back with the newest Timex I bought. Oh well, no big deal.



















Not too bad! I look forward to wearing these for sure...


----------



## Gunnar23

Lookin good!


----------



## JP71624

Gunnar23 said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks, man!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Yes, three cool additions
Regards
adam


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Yes, three cool additions
> Regards
> adam


I appreciate it, Adam!


----------



## JP71624

Am liking this vintage-feel leather NATO on the old Do a.
Makes it feel just about right...


----------



## John Kirby

Loving your collection, I'm really into vintages as well.

Where are you from in NC? I live in Hickory so you can't be too far if you live in the Piedmont


----------



## JP71624

John Kirby said:


> Loving your collection, I'm really into vintages as well.
> 
> Where are you from in NC? I live in Hickory so you can't be too far if you live in the Piedmont


Thanks, John! I appreciate it.
Started on vintage watches not long ago and it's definitely addictive ha.

I live in the Asheboro area, but pass through your way going to Asheville every so often. I know right about where you're at!


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Croton says hi from the top of Stone Mountain, GA with Atlanta in the background):


Hey Jared, Your in my neck of the woods, good to see you enjoying Stone Mt. along with a very cool Croton. NICE!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, John! I appreciate it.
> Started on vintage watches not long ago and it's definitely addictive ha.
> 
> I live in the Asheboro area, but pass through your way going to Asheville every so often. I know right about where you're at!


I will arrive NY on my way to 3 months in Columbia Pennsylvania
Any group fancying a 'group' meet during my 3 months - we can choose a location?


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Hey Jared, Your in my neck of the woods, good to see you enjoying Stone Mt. along with a very cool Croton. NICE!


I must not have been too far off!
I try to get to Braves games when I can...hopefully again soon. Maybe the playoffs this year...

Thanks! Stone Mountain was a great stop.
I had never made the time for it but I'm glad I finally did.
Anywhere else around town there I need to check out?


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I will arrive NY on my way to 3 months in Columbia Pennsylvania
> Any group fancying a 'group' meet during my 3 months - we can choose a location?


Columbia, PA, where the Nat'l Watch and Clock Museum is?
I think that would be fun to meet up. Would you be staying close by or willing to travel a little bit?

That's about 6.5 hours from me, DC is about 5 hours, Richmond, VA about 3 hours...to give you an idea.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Columbia, PA, where the Nat'l Watch and Clock Museum is?
> I think that would be fun to meet up. Would you be staying close by or willing to travel a little bit?
> 
> That's about 6.5 hours from me, DC is about 5 hours, Richmond, VA about 3 hours...to give you an idea.


i can probably travel a bit, train or hire a car. 
Probably train.


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> i can probably travel a bit, train or hire a car.
> Probably train.


Nice. Maybe we need to start a thread and see who could be around?


----------



## JP71624

Probably going to want a different band for this Croton, but for now this Timex band will work I guess.


----------



## JP71624

Picking up a few Helbros, although my dad may have dibs on a few of them, including this one I just received today:










EDIT:

Here is the little 7 jewel movement in it...


----------



## JP71624

Here is another Helbros I picked up for virtually nothing; this one a self-winding with day and date function on it.
(Dad may want to wear this one, as well...)


----------



## JP71624

By far my most exciting recent pickup is this (50's-ish) Hamilton automatic. I'm quite happy with it, especially for the price. It is the first watch I've purchased from another forum member, as well.




























EDIT:

In the 1958 Hamilton catalog:
Would anyone else like to agree that this is likely the model in hand?










"White embossed numbers" bothers me though.
This might not be it, on second thought, but oh so close?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

How many pieces in your collection now?
Regards


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> How many pieces in your collection now?
> Regards


Adam,

Not sure of the exact number off the top of my head.
Maybe around 12 or so that I rotate wearing, and a few in the repair stages, etc.
We aren't talking highly sought after watches here, but I enjoy them. They fare well for a blue collar guy like me who just so happens to be in a white collar job. Ha!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Adam,
> 
> Not sure of the exact number off the top of my head.
> Maybe around 12 or so that I rotate wearing, and a few in the repair stages, etc.
> We aren't talking highly sought after watches here, but I enjoy them. They fare well for a blue collar guy like me who just so happens to be in a white collar job. Ha!


Enjoy is good I am with you there
'Just seemed a llot more

I am over 200 plus and buying what i love
A


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Enjoy is good I am with you there
> 'Just seemed a llot more
> 
> I am over 200 plus and buying what i love
> A


I'll try to check when I get home, if I remember.
If so, I'll take them all out and snap a picture or two.
Some of them I think my dad may want, so I'll probably be letting him pick out a few, possibly.

And enjoying is what it's all about.
You're very right!


----------



## JP71624

Adam, I snapped a few pictures of all of them except the Day/Date auto Helbros that is getting a new crystal at the moment.

They are, in order, Timex (needs repair), Timex, Timex, Timex, Helbros, Hamilton, Benrus, Gruen, Doxa, Bulova, Croton, Bulova, Croton, Bulova:


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

That's a GREAT line up
ENJOY
THANKS ADAM


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> That's a GREAT line up
> ENJOY
> THANKS ADAM


Thanks, Adam!
Have you ever posted any sets of pictures from your collection?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, Adam!
> Have you ever posted any sets of pictures from your collection?


Early on, my early Rolexs from 1929
will dig them out and post them
recently? Now I have some 200 pcs
to difficult.


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Early on, my early Rolexs from 1929
> will dig them out and post them
> recently? Now I have some 200 pcs
> to difficult.


Certainly, I understand about the difficulty of posting them all.
But if you have an old link to a post of some of your collection, or you make a new post, be sure to share!
I'm always interested to see, as my collection is likely "bland" to the refined watch enthusiast.


----------



## JP71624

It's nice to finally have this '57 back and working. 
Just a simple, no frills design that I enjoy for some reason.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Here was the start of my early (1929) Rolex collection


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Here was the start of my early (1929) Rolex collection


Spectacular! I love seeing the watches side-by-side for comparison. And this collection of '29 Rolex watches...wow. I think the pictures speak for themself.
Fantastic...I can only imagine the rest of your collection!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Thankyou
Those were my best
Thank you again.
A


----------



## JP71624

Just received this unique Helbros in the mail.
Needs a strap and a new crystal, but I'm really a fan of the dial. Has a 50's look to it...no clue if it is, but it can't be too far off.


----------



## Marrick

Very nice. More likely 1960's I think.

Movement is by Jeambrun - bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Jeambrun 23DC or 26DC depending on size.


----------



## JP71624

Marrick said:


> Very nice. More likely 1960's I think.
> 
> Movement is by Jeambrun - bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Jeambrun 23DC or 26DC depending on size.


You're awesome! Thanks, Marrick!
Another cheaper French movement, I assume?
And as much as I wanted it to be, the hands say '60s all over them, especially for Helbros, so I agree. I'm beginning to conceive that if one were made in the 50's it would have W. German or Swiss movement only in it...but I'll have to refine that theory...


----------



## JP71624

Not sure how much you can tell a difference from these pictures, but $20 and 20 minutes later and the new crystal, at least in person, shows the detailed dial with much better clarity:


----------



## JP71624

I just picked this Hamilton up for my dad. Was told it was mid-'40s.
What do you think? Anyone have info on a watch this age?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That's a nice watch! The movement is a Cal. 987S:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Hamilton 987S

...which was apparently made from 1940-48 so your age estimation sounds correct.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## JP71624

Thanks a bunch, Hartmut!
I didnt pay much for it (<$100, as with basically everywatch I pick up, ha!), so I think it will turn out to be a good deal.
Dad was thrilled, needless to say...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

_Its a great piece
Sweep indirect centre seconds
What is serial number to date_


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> _Its a great piece
> Sweep indirect centre seconds
> What is serial number to date_


I believe it is S305836.
Would that sound right?

EDIT: Looks like 1945 started with S2800 and 1946 started S4000...so it is 1945 like I was told?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> I believe it is S305836.
> Would that sound right?
> 
> EDIT: Looks like 1945 started with S2800 and 1946 started S4000...so it is 1945 like I was told?


987S movement (S for sweep seconds) was produced between 1940 to 1948

So spot on
In my opinion that is your nicest piece
Regards


----------



## JP71624

Awesome. Thanks, Adam!
Dad is really excited to have it coming in.
Between this and the '53 Bulova black dial we got him, he has some nice watches. I'll try to post a picture when he receives it in the mail.


----------



## JP71624

Probably didn't need to but the $20 on the new crystal for this little Benrus did make a little difference, even with the bronze patina it has going on:


----------



## Mirius

Very lucky with the patina on that one, mostly they are blotchy and ugly :-(


----------



## JP71624

Mirius said:


> Very lucky with the patina on that one, mostly they are blotchy and ugly :-(


I suppose I did luck up. I do think the new crystal helps, too.
It's nothing special. One of the first watches I bought actually.


----------



## JP71624

Finally picked up the Benrus I had been itching for.
I'm glad I finally did. Something about that style...


----------



## JP71624

Forgot to show the movement...
ETA 2450


----------



## Zilladon

JP71624 said:


> Finally picked up the Benrus I had been itching for.
> I'm glad I finally did. Something about that style...


Beautiful! I'd say you hit a home run! ;-)

=Patti


----------



## JP71624

Zilladon said:


> Beautiful! I'd say you hit a home run! ;-)
> 
> =Patti


Thank you, Patti!
And good job on the completely appropriate pun. Nicely done! 

Jared


----------



## GeneJockey

Nice! So often one sees Bennies with dials that are tarnished to a dismal brown color, and yours looks especially nice. I have 3 Elgin Durabalance Automatics, all in cases very similar to that one. It's a very simple and straightforward, and it gains a certain elegance from that simplicity.


----------



## JP71624

GeneJockey said:


> Nice! So often one sees Bennies with dials that are tarnished to a dismal brown color, and yours looks especially nice. I have 3 Elgin Durabalance Automatics, all in cases very similar to that one. It's a very simple and straightforward, and it gains a certain elegance from that simplicity.


Thanks, Gene!
You're so right about these watches. Simple yet stylish...it doesn't have too much to make it "out of style" as the years passed, yet isnt't bland, either.
I'd love to see your Elgins if you have any pictures. You might give me future purchase ideas!


----------



## GeneJockey

Your wish is my command!







Before you buy a Durabalance Automatic, though, read my blog post on them. It would be very easy to end up out in the weeds with one - pick it up for a song on Ebay, send it off to your Watch Guy, and then wait while he tries to scrounge parts from somewhere!


----------



## JP71624

Those are just some superb pieces right there!
You were exactly right -- very similar style and one of my favorites. That second Elgin is right down the same alley as the Hamilton I picked up a page or two back. Love it.

I'll certainly read your blog before I buy... I'm certainly going to have to look into some of these for dad and me.
Thanks for posting those, Gene!!

PS - Your blog is fantastic...really an amazingly detailed resource!


----------



## JP71624

Dang this watch addiction...

I picked up this '65 Bulova 30 jewel automatic with a linen-style dial, and it just came in.
First two pictures are the sellers pictures and the rest are just to show different light and detail:









































































Dial looks fantastic, including all hour "dots" and it appears all the visual marks seen are on the crystal. Hence, it is going in for a new crystal and a freshen up tomorrow, if it's needed.

Looking at the old ads, albeit this one on the middle, far left of page is gold, it appears it should for sure be the Date King 'H' variation.



















Not a bad deal for the fairly cheap price I paid for it.
Something about some of these Bulovas that just standalone compared to a lot of other vintages. 
They certainly have their own style in a lot of ways!


----------



## JP71624

Murphy's Law Addendum:

The watch *was* keeping time.
Now it appears it is not. Call me crazy, but is it possible for the second hand to be "on time" but the minute and hour hands not?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Murphy's Law Addendum:
> 
> The watch *was* keeping time.
> Now it appears it is not. Call me crazy, but is it possible for the second hand to be "on time" but the minute and hour hands not?


I guess you need a dial washer (I think that is correct term) between dial and dial train.

Its a cool watch
Like you found the advert


----------



## JP71624

Thanks, Adam.
I may have to tinker with this watch...

And I usually make an attempt to find names for the Bulovas. Now if I can just figure this out and magically fix it!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Either that or the cannon pinion is slipping. In which case, you need to have it tightened as part of a service.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## JP71624

Timed the second hand compared to a digital stopwatch reading and it ran basically dead on 60 sec minute.
However...minute hand is getting slowed and/or stuck in places. I've not experience this before. Very odd...


----------



## JP71624

Hartmut Richter said:


> Either that or the cannon pinion is slipping. In which case, you need to have it tightened as part of a service.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Okay, I'll keep that in mind. Doesn't sound like these are anything I can make an attempt at and my "regular" watchmaker isn't going to be available to work on this one. Hmm...


----------



## GeneJockey

JP71624 said:


> Timed the second hand compared to a digital stopwatch reading and it ran basically dead on 60 sec minute.
> However...minute hand is getting slowed and/or stuck in places. I've not experience this before. Very odd...


Remember that the minute hand is mounted, not on the center wheel arbor, but on the cannon pinion which needs to grip the arbor tightly enough to be driven by it, but loosely enough that it can slip on the arbor when you set the time. It also drives the minute and hour wheels, the intermediate setting wheel, and the date wheel. If it's too loose, any friction in the things it's driving will slow it down. The second hand doesn't connect to the dial train, so a loose cannon pinion won't affect it.

Any good watchmaker should tighten it as part of the service. Do it seem REALLY easy to set? Like, little or no resistance to turning the crown when setting, and/or the hand seem to jump when you push in the crown?

It's a nice piece! Love the linen dial!


----------



## JP71624

GeneJockey said:


> Remember that the minute hand is mounted, not on the center wheel arbor, but on the cannon pinion which needs to grip the arbor tightly enough to be driven by it, but loosely enough that it can slip on the arbor when you set the time. It also drives the minute and hour wheels, the intermediate setting wheel, and the date wheel. If it's too loose, any friction in the things it's driving will slow it down. The second hand doesn't connect to the dial train, so a loose cannon pinion won't affect it.
> 
> Any good watchmaker should tighten it as part of the service. Do it seem REALLY easy to set? Like, little or no resistance to turning the crown when setting, and/or the hand seem to jump when you push in the crown?
> 
> It's a nice piece! Love the linen dial!


Your info and direction is superb.
You are DEAD ON. There is very little resistance setting the time and it often jumps slightly when the crown is pushed back in.

Thanks! I got depressed for a few once I found out something was off. I really hope I can figure out a way to resolve it without costing as much as several of my watches...ha!


----------



## howards4th

PS - Your blog is fantastic...really an amazingly detailed resource![/QUOTE]

Amen to that, Nice work on the blog Jene. It is truly a wealth of information.


----------



## JP71624

It makes you feel like you have several more watches when you swap bands around once in a while!
Maybe this will satiate my watch desire a bit so I'll quit buying so often...


----------



## howards4th

Man!! I love that Hamilton.


----------



## howards4th

(This is in reference to the two Benrus watches you posted a few weeks back) 

I'm a little late in seeing these but never to late to say; VERY NICE!
The Patina on the first one looks like it was made that way. Beautiful!!!!
The Second one is no slouch either. The hands and raised numbers, very sharp indeed.


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Man!! I love that Hamilton.





howards4th said:


> (This is in reference to the two Benrus watches you posted a few weeks back)
> 
> I'm a little late in seeing these but never to late to say; VERY NICE!
> The Patina on the first one looks like it was made that way. Beautiful!!!!
> The Second one is no slouch either. The hands and raised numbers, very sharp indeed.


Thanks, Howard! As I said, the Hamilton is not perfect, but it runs spot on and just feels "right". Haha

And the Benrus with the patina is fairly small, but not a bad example for a 50's model with the fanxier lugs. It is a little loose in the case but better since we ever-so-slightly bent the outer case/lugs and snugged it up a bit.

The larger dial Benrus is the watch I've spent the most on. I've never seen a Benrus I liked as much, nor can I recall seeing this style anywhere, as Benrus' can be hit or miss, and seem fairly hard to find many styles in excellent condition (3 star being one of the more common classics). It is about 34mm or so, but the thin case and crystal make it appear larger on the wrist, as the dial is larger than most watches that size.

I need to take some combo pictures sometime with two or three watches together to add some perspective to it!


----------



## howards4th

I have a Wyler from the 50's like that, it's a bit small for me but it's very sharp and very comfortable to wear. (posted a pic at the end of the "August" WUS thread)
It always seems like it's the other way around, when you want to see detail in a watch the pictures don't do it justice. But in the the case of your Hamilton, it looks great to me:-!
Look forward to seeing more of your pics Jared.


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> I have a Wyler from the 50's like that, it's a bit small for me but it's very sharp and very comfortable to wear. (posted a pic at the end of the "August" WUS thread)
> It always seems like it's the other way around, when you want to see detail in a watch the pictures don't do it justice. But in the the case of your Hamilton, it looks great to me:-!
> Look forward to seeing more of your pics Jared.


Yep, that's definitely what it feels like...I'm going to go check yours out!
Always appreciate your feedback, Howard.


----------



## JP71624

Well, I had been looking for another '59 "wafer thin" Sea King, like mine, for my father. It's one of my favorite watches I own. He tends to be more partial to gold, so I've passed up on about 2 I've seen that weren't ingood enough shape or the right price.

Finally, I got a hold of one that, overnight, (knock on wwood) keeps great time. So next week I'll try to get a new crystal put on it and order a strap for him. Hope to have 60$ or so in it when said and done!

His dial is actually almost perfect along with his having the original crown...so he has me beat there.


----------



## JP71624

The crystal buffing turned out pretty good on the gold '59:


----------



## rainman_333

Here is my modest collection. I owe mostly all of my pieces to a very wonderful coworker. He decided that giving me these watches to tinker with was more important than him keeping them. I couldn't ask for better luck or a better friend. Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## JP71624

That's a great little collection you have there!
Very clean and some nice pieces, for sure.
You have a great friend.


----------



## JP71624

Poking around at work today with a waych that has one of the nicest dials (NOS when bought) that I own:


----------



## rainman_333

JP71624 said:


> Poking around at work today with a waych that has one of the nicest dials (NOS when bought) that I own:


Absolutely beautiful Croton. It makes me want to wear mine today!


----------



## JP71624

rainman_333 said:


> Absolutely beautiful Croton. It makes me want to wear mine today!


Thanks, man!
They certainly have some nice looking vintages...yours included!


----------



## JP71624

I had this '57 get stuck a time or two, revived by a little tap, but it seems to be keeping spot on time now. Maybe I already mentioned it, but it's on my wrist, so all I can remember is that I'm definitely chipper about the accuracy of a 60 year old, non-jeweled watch.


----------



## JP71624

Just picked up a front loading 1959 Bulova that needs service. Not a huge watch, but I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality and condition of the dial. Case needs some cleaning, but I'll cross my fingers no serious repair and try my luck!


----------



## JP71624

Dropped off the watch today.
Looks like it's got the 10AFAC movement.
Going to need a new stem, a new pinion, and one more part, I believe. Case will we ultrasonic cleaned, crystal polished, and movement will be serviced, of course.
I'll happily pay the $75 bill, as this watch is going to look "cherry" when my watch guy gets done!


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Dropped off the watch today.
> Looks like it's got the 10AFAC movement.
> Going to need a new stem, a new pinion, and one more part, I believe. Case will we ultrasonic cleaned, crystal polished, and movement will be serviced, of course.
> I'll happily pay the $75 bill, as this watch is going to look "cherry" when my watch guy gets done!


That's great Jared! Cant' wait to see it when she's done.
Al that work for $75.00!!! I do need to get in touch with your watch guy.


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> I had this '57 get stuck a time or two, revived by a little tap, but it seems to be keeping spot on time now. Maybe I already mentioned it, but it's on my wrist, so all I can remember is that I'm definitely chipper about the accuracy of a 60 year old, non-jeweled watch.


Non-jeweled !! Awesome!


----------



## howards4th

rainman_333 said:


> Here is my modest collection. I owe mostly all of my pieces to a very wonderful coworker. He decided that giving me these watches to tinker with was more important than him keeping them. I couldn't ask for better luck or a better friend. Hope y'all enjoy!


Nice collection indeed!
That Rockford Electric is VERY COOL, Love it.


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> That's great Jared! Cant' wait to see it when she's done.
> Al that work for $75.00!!! I do need to get in touch with your watch guy.


Thanks, Howard!
It will be about 2 weeks I think, so just enough time to forget about it and be happily surprised one day. Ha
And you can pm me and get my address. I'll be more than happy to deliver and hand pick up/send back any watches you need worked on. I don't think he is online or anything at all; he's pretty old school. Haha


----------



## JP71624

Got the '66 and '59 Bulovas back today.
The former, respectively, was just dry and needed servicing. The latter had a significant amount done to it, mainly, as I recall, a new center wheel, stem, pinion, and crown. Luckily, not too bad on the billfold again, so I can't complain.




































































































The '66 has always run great time, and I'm really pleased with picking up the cheap '59 and bringing it back to life!


----------



## JP71624

Well, I knew this day would come; just didnt know when. Ha!
My watch tool collection has just grown quite a bit overnight, and soon I'll be trying to figure out where it all goes.

I picked up this Bulova for next to nothing. It's a small gents watch that needs some TLC:














































The movement is a 10AE, which, if my research is correct, puts this watch in the '36-'40 range. Not sure about the bridge not being marked Bulova, but maybe it has been worked on or had parts replaced long ago.




























The balance staff looks good, as when it was wound and rocked the hairspring would move along as usual. That being said, the managing is broken, which may be the only problem. The replacement is on the way, so it will be interesting giving it my first shot. I'll try to document it when I do.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

cool.
enjoy.
And beside the crown wheel, you can see a small crescent moon, dating your watch exactly to 1938!!
adam


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> cool.
> enjoy.
> And beside the crown wheel, you can see a small crescent moon, dating your watch exactly to 1938!!
> adam


Thanks, Adam!
I was about to update this earlier and got sidetracked, but I'm glad we came to the same conclusion.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Pleasure
Bulova did repeat the 'signs' so you must also appraise the year by looks.
A


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Pleasure
> Bulova did repeat the 'signs' so you must also appraise the year by looks.
> A


Definitely.
I looked up the movement info and saw the general production year range; it was certainly after '28, so I put two and two together...ha.


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, Adam!
> I was about to update this earlier and got sidetracked, but I'm glad we came to the same conclusion.


I Thinks it's cool that Bulova dates there watches like this. Don't you wish all watches did that ?!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> I Thinks it's cool that Bulova dates there watches like this. Don't you wish all watches did that ?!


Seriously. One of the many reasons I like their watches so much!


----------



## JP71624

Picked up this great condition Bulova for dirt cheap.
Figured if dad didn't want it I would wear it. Naturally, dad will be getting this one soon, as I think it is one of his favorites. It's a '54 23 jewel black "sunburst" dial, with a 10k g.f. band (not sure if original but looks like it could be).


----------



## JP71624

Next, I picked up a '66 Bulova auto the other week with a bad crystal. Tried my hand at it, since I really thought the crystal was the only problem.









































































Cracked it open and it looks like it hasn't even been touched. You can still see machining on the metal, with ink still stamped on the inside case back.





































Remove the crystal...



















...and look at that pretty face!


----------



## JP71624

Finally got a few tools and the 10AE mainspring I needed for the '38 Bulova, so I started on the mainspring replacement last night. Difficult to get accurate pictures, but I tried.










Removed the ratchet wheel










Removed the barrel bar










Then out with the mainspring barrel










Hard to see, but if you look at about 2:30 and 4:30 you can see where the spring broke on the second from outer layer/coil.










And there's your broken mainspring


----------



## Mirius

Do you plan on finding the parts to reinstate the centre seconds on that watch?


----------



## JP71624

Mirius said:


> Do you plan on finding the parts to reinstate the centre seconds on that watch?


I haven't put any thoughts toward it. All the 10AE movements I see have sub-second dials. Since this dial clearly didn't have that, I assumed I would leave it alone.


----------



## Mirius

Are centre seconds unusual on the 10E then? Would make the watch more interesting.


----------



## howards4th

First; Really Nice Jared! I like both those Bulovas . It's amazing, you don't realize how over time a scratched up crystal can really hide a face, WOW! she's a beauty!! It's like finding hidden treasure.

AND second, nice job on the the main spring! I didn't know you dabbled in "fixing" as well. Very impressive! You got me thinking I need to start doing that. :think:
I just don't having any watches that I would trust myself to fix...HA! Keep up the good work my friend, I will start sending my watches to YOU to fix! :-!


----------



## tony20009

One day my watches too will be "vintage." For now, they are just old. LOL


----------



## JP71624

Mirius said:


> Are centre seconds unusual on the 10E then? Would make the watch more interesting.


Must be! I've never seen otherwise, and Dr. Ranfft's site seems to confirm. No idea why mine has none, nor is unmarked on the movement.

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements : Bulova 10AE


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> First; Really Nice Jared! I like both those Bulovas . It's amazing, you don't realize how over time a scratched up crystal can really hide a face, WOW! she's a beauty!! It's like finding hidden treasure.
> 
> AND second, nice job on the the main spring! I didn't know you dabbled in "fixing" as well. Very impressive! You got me thinking I need to start doing that. :think:
> I just don't having any watches that I would trust myself to fix...HA! Keep up the good work my friend, I will start sending my watches to YOU to fix! :-!


Thanks, Howard! It is definitely true if you watch for those that look rough on the outside. I'm probably not going to let that one go once I get a new crystal on it.

Well, I just recently started picking up a decent bit of the tools, so I figured why not learn what I can. Hopefully I'll try my hand and get used to playing around with these little fixes. You might ought to pick it up, too! I'll always help out or getting something taken care of if you need it, buddy!


----------



## JP71624

tony20009 said:


> One day my watches too will be "vintage." For now, they are just old. LOL


Tony, the nice part is it's easy to have a vintage watch...you just wait!

Jared


----------



## tony20009

JP71624 said:


> Tony, the nice part is it's easy to have a vintage watch...you just wait!
> 
> Jared


Well, I'm waiting. They say "evil dies hard," so maybe I'm evil enough to hang around for another 40 years and then I can come back and talk about all my vintage watches and tell stories of "back in the day." That is if my memory isn't gone before my body is. LOL


----------



## JP71624

That's funny, Tony!

I opened up the NOS Bulova mainspring for the 10AE. Looks like it has garnered a little bit of "dirt" that is loose on an edge or two of the spring, maybe from the wax paper (?). Either way, is there a good way to clean the spring before I put it in?

I may not be able to push it right in anyways, which would allow me to wipe it off before I coil it in by hand.

On another note, I've read that some put a drop of oil on the mainspring once they put it in, as well. What does the experience crowd say?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

As far as I know, you clean spring and barrel completely and then, before recasing the spring, you grease the inside of the barrel. So, whatever goes inside seems to be more viscous than the stuff for the rest of the movement. But then, this is my literature based knowledge - a more experienced watchmaker will give you more accurate info.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hijak

I've just gone through this entire thread, all 17 pages. Very interesting, my favorite watches have to be the two Bulova 23 jewel with the fan dial (for lack of a better description), really nice. Your Hamilton is quite nice too. I am a big fan of vintage watches also and am glad to see you enjoying your vintage collection! Going through this thread it's pretty cool to watch (pun intended!) how your collection, as well as tastes, have grown. Vintage watches are a slippery slope and very addictive...glad I'm not the only one!:-!


----------



## JP71624

Hartmut Richter said:


> As far as I know, you clean spring and barrel completely and then, before recasing the spring, you grease the inside of the barrel. So, whatever goes inside seems to be more viscous than the stuff for the rest of the movement. But then, this is my literature based knowledge - a more experienced watchmaker will give you more accurate info.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks for that response.
I think you are probably correct, as I believe you most often are! I have oil but may need to either order some watch grease or get a very similar substitute close by, if that is feasible. I'll post what my Practical Watch Repair book references when I get home, as well (although practices may be different from 1946! Ha).


----------



## JP71624

As an update:

Hartmut, as expected, I think you are certainly with the general consensus crowd.
It seems like many/most(?) use some thicker than oil substance, typically a mainspring grease.
I have Moebius 8000/4 to oil the watches if needed, but it's looking like Moebius 8200 grease may be in order, or similar replacement?

I may just order it and use it anyway, although I may be able to get by without it. Why not try to do it right...{sigh}

Haha!


----------



## antonyh

As some one said the watch glass will be plastic, brasso n a cean cloth or you can by the polywatch polish which is specially made just for polishing watch glasses.


----------



## JP71624

antonyh said:


> As some one said the watch glass will be plastic, brasso n a cean cloth or you can by the polywatch polish which is specially made just for polishing watch glasses.


Yep, I did get some Poly watch, so I will use that on the crystals that don't really need replacing.


----------



## JP71624

Finally received and installed the new crystal on the Sea Clipper. Cleaned the dial lightly in some areas with rodico and a dust blower. Seems to have turned out well and , so far, runs fantastically.

Before:










Now:


----------



## howards4th

Very Sharp Jared!:-!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Very Sharp Jared!:-!


Thanks!

EDIT: I gotta stop calling you Howard...haha.


----------



## JP71624

Friday night watch work










And finally picked up the ad to go with the '59 Sea King


----------



## JP71624

Picked up this '56 Bulova Lennox a while back for cheap. It doesn't have a perfect dial, when you look at it from an angle, but I put a new crystal on it anyway. It runs like a champ so I couldn't leave it for the graveyard...


----------



## JP71624

I picked up this '58 Bulova Senator for nothing to get running again. As you may notice, if you've followed this thread, this dial is almost identical to the '59 Seabee that I have. It appears that the Senator models in the '55-'58 range used this textured dial in a standard screw back case, but they took the dial and added "Waterproof" and put the Seabee in a frontloader case. Love the unique dial, so didn't mind picking up another, along with the Bulova history it shows along the way in having both.























































Not sure what will need replacing yet, as the balance and hairspring look fine. Might be another mainspring fix in store. We shall see!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Great things
You are learning well.
watches + Adverts + understanding.
Good to you
A


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Great things
> You are learning well.
> watches + Adverts + understanding.
> Good to you
> A


Thanks, Adam!
I thought you might appreciate.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, Adam!
> I thought you might appreciate.


Yes I love to see new afficionados entering into Horology and learning from others.
Next you should get the patents and history of the companys.
any help you may need I can try as will others.

Best
a


----------



## JP71624

I will definitely keep that in mind! Might be a great thing for me to do along the way.
Having Bulova's makes it fairly easy to run into a lot of history, but others not so much!
You are a wealth of knowledge, so I may be using you if I head that direction, certainly.
Thanks again, Adam!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> I will definitely keep that in mind! Might be a great thing for me to do along the way.
> Having Bulova's makes it fairly easy to run into a lot of history, but others not so much!
> You are a wealth of knowledge, so I may be using you if I head that direction, certainly.
> Thanks again, Adam!


Pleasure
Always search for adverts, read them, look for patent numbers.
I can get any Swiss or USA patent, took me an age to work out how, but now its easy and fun
Try searching patents sat 'Bulova' if you find a great one - look for the watch

An example - Depollier shock protection (Brun) - then find the advert (easy) then a watch (harder)

That is called searching the "grail"

A


----------



## JP71624

Really interesting idea -- I like that.
May be a new project for me. If I'm lucky I'll happen to have a watch that is related to a patent!


----------



## JP71624

It wasn't much when I picked it up, but with a new crystal and having cleaned the dial and have lightly, I think it will look like a decent little watch for its age. Next, I will just need to replace the mainspring and service, etc.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Cool
I am wearing a Bulova 1941 30 minute counter 2 button Venus movement chronograph that I bought here in USA
Its lovely too. 100% correct and a steal.
may sell it and make some profit, but its very nice


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Cool
> I am wearing a Bulova 1941 30 minute counter 2 button Venus movement chronograph that I bought here in USA
> Its lovely too. 100% correct and a steal.
> may sell it and make some profit, but its very nice


Very nice...post a picture if you get the chance.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Very nice...post a picture if you get the chance.


Yes I keep meaning to take them, but my camera is in the Museum, and I keep the watch at my lodgings to use each night as a timer for cooking


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I gotta stop calling you Howard...haha.


Thanks o.k. That was my fathers name. My log-in; "howards 4th" I'm the youngest of 4 in my family, so I tied that together with my father's name.
Whats the ol' saying; ..."Call me anything you like just don't call me late for dinner" HA!
Anyway enough about me.
I know I have said it before but your Sea Clipper is a BEAUTY! What a transformation.


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> I picked up this '58 Bulova Senator for nothing to get running again. As you may notice, if you've followed this thread, this dial is almost identical to the '59 Seabee that I have. It appears that the Senator models in the '55-'58 range used this textured dial in a standard screw back case, but they took the dial and added "Waterproof" and put the Seabee in a frontloader case. Love the unique dial, so didn't mind picking up another, along with the Bulova history it shows along the way in having both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what will need replacing yet, as the balance and hairspring look fine. Might be another mainspring fix in store. We shall see!


Nice find Jared,
I like that textured dial.:-!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Thanks o.k. That was my fathers name. My log-in; "howards 4th" I'm the youngest of 4 in my family, so I tied that together with my father's name.
> Whats the ol' saying; ..."Call me anything you like just don't call me late for dinner" HA!
> Anyway enough about me.
> I know I have said it before but your Sea Clipper is a BEAUTY! What a transformation.


Haha, I always got called my brothers' names so I know that saying well!
And thanks again. I paid more than I initially wanted for that one, but I had quite a hunch it would look great when I replaced the crystal and it'd be wort it. I think I was right, especially since it keeps dead on time to boot!



howards4th said:


> Nice find Jared,
> I like that textured dial.:-!


And it will be worth it if it is an easy fix!
I was going to find a new case, but after I ran it through the ultrasonic cleaner it looks pretty decent.
Fingers crossed for just a new crystal and mainspring!


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Yes I keep meaning to take them, but my camera is in the Museum, and I keep the watch at my lodgings to use each night as a timer for cooking


No rush. At your convenience, good sir.


----------



## JP71624

For those interested:

I finally got my watch boxes in, so here is a look at basically all my vintage watches, less a Helbros with no strap at the moment and two Bulovas being worked on.
Is it bad I went ahead and bought two 18-piece watch boxes, you know...for the future? 



















I won't bore with telling you what they are in order, unless someone requests it!


----------



## trim

JP71624 said:


> Is it bad I went ahead and bought two 18-piece watch boxes, you know...for the future?


No, because my 96+15 box is full (15 pocketwatches, 96 wrist) many with 2 watches in each slot.

Embrace the inevitable. :-!


----------



## JP71624

trim said:


> No, because my 96+15 box is full (15 pocketwatches, 96 wrist) many with 2 watches in each slot.
> 
> Embrace the inevitable. :-!


I like you, because you're a realist.
Haha


----------



## Zilladon

Wow, Jared - what a transformation! Nice work!

=Patti



JP71624 said:


> Finally received and installed the new crystal on the Sea Clipper. Cleaned the dial lightly in some areas with rodico and a dust blower. Seems to have turned out well and , so far, runs fantastically.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:


----------



## paulmlemay

Holy cow Jared!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Zilladon said:


> Wow, Jared - what a transformation! Nice work!
> 
> =Patti


Thanks so much!
I took a gamble and it turned out nice. Enjoying wearing it!


----------



## JP71624

paulmlemay said:


> Holy cow Jared!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Paul!
Hope you enjoy looking at my humble collection.


----------



## JP71624

First time wearing this '56 Lennox, to church today:


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> For those interested:
> 
> I finally got my watch boxes in, so here is a look at basically all my vintage watches, less a Helbros with no strap at the moment and two Bulovas being worked on.
> Is it bad I went ahead and bought two 18-piece watch boxes, you know...for the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't bore with telling you what they are in order, unless someone requests it!


AWESOME collection Jared!
And NO don't feel bad; I went so long without using watch boxes, wrapping them in handkerchiefs and then putting them in a drawer only to be knocked around. I cant imagine not having them now. It's a MUST HAVE!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> AWESOME collection Jared!
> And NO don't feel bad; I went so long without using watch boxes, wrapping them in handkerchiefs and then putting them in a drawer only to be knocked around. I cant imagine not having them now. It's a MUST HAVE!


Thanks, buddy!
I think I've got more in watch straps than a third of the watches themselves...ha!

And that's about how I was, using a whole dresser draw for watches. This is much, much better.


----------



## JP71624

Took the old Bulova apart a little further to get a little oil in it. Bad part is the original NOS mainspring I bought was too rusty...so I have another on order.



















On a positive note, what a nice difference some crystals make...yet again.


----------



## JP71624

I've been slow in updating lately, but I'll try to do better.
One of the items I've been waiting on was this ~50s Benrus day/date watch. I suspected it had a cannon pinion loose and that was it's only problem, which was confirmed, so I just let my watchmaker fix it up for $15. Wasn't worth that in my time!
It is one I have looked at picking up for a while and after snagging it I feel like I've picked up one of the best dials on this watch that I've seen (many know the tendency Benrus dials had to patina). One of the only gold watches I own currently, as well:


----------



## howards4th

Very sharp! b-)


----------



## JP71624

I've got a lot of updating to do here lately...going to take me a while!

Meanwhile, for anyone who might be interested in one of my watches I put up for sale [for sale link deleted by moderator... pleeze! Discussions and sales are separate forums on WUS for a reason. Members interested in such watches should view the normal sales forums...]

I'll try to update the other new watch activity here when I get the chance. So many pictures to get in order first!


----------



## JP71624

I've been slow as molasses lately; didn't think I'd get caught back up but I don't think I'm too terribly far off now...except for the servicing of a couple of the watches. Who knows when I will finish those at this rate!

I'll start with the projects. These two items were given to me by my brother for Christmas.

The first is a 1932 Elgin cushion case watch. Looks like it will just need some service and a crystal, at this point. It is a 7 jewel model, which should make it relatively easy to deal with. I really like the look of it and will be excited to see it on a nice band one of these days.























































The second is a 1970 Bulova Accutron. With a new battery, the watch gets humming along, but I think I will send this one out to get a full service so that the electric system is in tip top shape. It has the later 218 movement. But here's a look anyway:


----------



## JP71624

I put the old Benrus on a Debeers ostrich grain strap and I think it turned out well. Really nice watch to wear for a more formal look, out of my collection anyway.














































Outside of that, the most recent I've gotten in, to this exact moment, is this 1963 Bulova Surf King that I have been casually waiting on to roll around and snag. The white dial came up first, but I'll be watching for the black dial at some point, as well.



















More to come over the next little bit. Stay tuned...


----------



## fredlopezphoto

Hello! What battery did you put into the Accutron? I have two similar and can not seem to find the right battery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

fredlopezphoto said:


> Hello! What battery did you put into the Accutron? I have two similar and can not seem to find the right battery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. Took me a while to find a supplier
Accutron 214 Battery (#387S) Brand New-Free Ship | eBay


----------



## JP71624

fredlopezphoto said:


> Hello! What battery did you put into the Accutron? I have two similar and can not seem to find the right battery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I picked up:
Accucell 1.35 Batteries for Bulova Acutron

The reason I picked this over the closet Energizer replacement is that technically the Accutron used a mercury oxide ( I think?) 1.35 volt battery. When they did away with its production the closest produced thing going forward is that 1.55 volt (as far as being commonly available). I do not know for a fact, but have read that the 1.55 volt over time can over power the mechanism and cause it to fail prematurely. Don't take it as the Gospel, but that's what I've read; I can't vouch, but this Accucell was made specifically for the application.

Adam's link is the most commonly available battery that will work in the watch, but it is the 1.55 volt.


----------



## JP71624

I picked up the watch I had imported from the UK this week, finally. It is one of the highest prices I've paid for a watch...which isn't saying much, as I've never spent what most people would even consider quite inexpensive to begin with. This one is a fairly rare model, and one I couldn't let pass up.

This is a 1941 Bulova Blackhawk powered by a 10AX movement. Most of the Blackhawk models you see, from my experience, are several years later and do not include all the hour numerals. This watch was one of only several "military" watches they made in that year, along with the Nighthawk model. They were required to have lumed hands and hour numerals in order to meet standards, as most of the other watches of that period were not going to have these characteristics.

I'll shut up now. Here's the pics:


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

that is a lovely watch.
WITH indirect sweep subseconds
Lovely


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> that is a lovely watch.
> WITH indirect sweep subseconds
> Lovely


Thanks for your comments, Adam!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Thanks for your comments, Adam!


Actually a upgrade from "lovely" to 'great'
Well done


----------



## Gunnar23

Nice update. It's about time....


----------



## JP71624

Gunnar23 said:


> Nice update. It's about time....


Thanks, brother!
Got behind on the updates and had too much build up. Oh well. If I can get the Accutron and Elgin you got me going before long I'll be in good shape!


----------



## Nordwatch

You have a very nice watch. I have the same 10AX movement in my Bulova Medical officer from 1941.


----------



## JP71624

Nordwatch said:


> You have a very nice watch. I have the same 10AX movement in my Bulova Medical officer from 1941.


Thanks a bunch! Many of the watches from this era look fantastic and have so much character. Do you have a picture of yours to share? I bet yours looks great, as well.


----------



## Tomcat1960

That Bulova is a stunner. I'm usually not so much into these small Forties' watches, but this one is an outstanding beauty. How small is it, actually?

Where did you find it?

Regards
Tomcat


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Thanks, Tomcat!
The watch is smaller, as you can see on my wrist picture -- but luckily my wrists aren't very big, either.
It measured in at about 28mm x 25mm.
I figured it makes up in style what it lacks in size!

I found it on eBay, where I find most of mine, but I had been keeping a little bit of an eye out and luckily stumbled on it the other week.


----------



## Nordwatch

Here is my Bulova Medical Officer. The dial was dirty when I bought it, so i have cleaned and relumed the dial and hands.


----------



## Nordwatch

Here is the dial before cleaning.


----------



## howards4th

That Bulova is a stunner INDEED! Nice find Jared. :-! Looks sharp on the wrist.


----------



## Marrick

I think you've done really well to get the dial cleaned up without ruining it - delicate work indeed.|>


----------



## JP71624

Nordwatch said:


> Here is my Bulova Medical Officer. The dial was dirty when I bought it, so i have cleaned and relumed the dial and hands.


I've seen that model before, and what an attractive model it is. You do a wonderful job on it! 
That would be a fantastic one to wear often. Thanks for sharing it, Nordwatch!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> That Bulova is a stunner INDEED! Nice find Jared. :-! Looks sharp on the wrist.


Thanks, buddy!
Not what my common watches look like, but it was an "itch I wanted to scratch", so to speak. Haha


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, buddy!
> Not what my common watches look like, but it was an "itch I wanted to scratch", so to speak. Haha


Hey! For us vintage watch guys when a watch talks to ya, you got to listen :-!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Hey! For us vintage watch guys when a watch talks to ya, you got to listen :-!


Isn't that the truth! 
Haha. Well said, man. It's like decades of wisdom whispering at you. Can't ignore it...


----------



## JP71624

This '58 Senator with original box, case, and guarantee came in the mail today:





































The intervention is being hosted at my house this weekend.
PM me for directions.


----------



## JP71624

I was hoping the white dial model wouldn't need any work, but I lucked out. Hopefully it's just dry; mainspring is good.

But anyway, completed this dial collection of 1959 Bulovas, as this was the only combination of dials and cases that made or this exact variation. I have been looking to get both of these for some time.


----------



## JP71624

I am not a pocket watch collector, as any of you following can tell. But it just needs some oiling and the guy at an antique shop only had this one sitting there and said if I wanted to fix it I could have it for $20.
Wound up being a 1894 Elgin with a 7 jewel movement.
Nothing crazy, but I don't think you can go too wrong for that price. Anyway, here you go...


----------



## JP71624

Going to bed, but here's a quick pic of the 1970 Timex Electric I just acquired. Not tons of nice dark dials around that lack the date window. I've been wanting this one for a bit. Will show more of the acquisition later.










For what it's worth, this model is referred to as a "Skin Diver". Relatively hard to find darker dials in good shape (Timed made less of them than lighter dials) AND no date window. By '72, all electrics came with a date window, per Timex advertising. But prior to '70, most of the electrics were the older W. German styles. So this one, to me, seemed liked a relatively hard one to come by.


----------



## JP71624

I'll start off with the "boring" item first:
Picked up these two non-running exploding dial/sun ray Timex's. To my dismay, one has a dial I don't think will come clean, but I spent less than lunch on each, so no huge loss. The one with the worse dial is a '68; I think the one pictured by itself, that I will likely refurbish, is a '70.



















The other watch I picked up, running but unfortunately quite too fast, is this nice Wyler Dynawind (Incaflex). I was really a fan of its overall look, but the Incaflex design is quite interesting in its own right. I'll be ready to wear this one once I get it in shape.




























That's all my updates so far. Nothing crazy; hope I didn't disappoint too much!


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> I am not a pocket watch collector, as any of you following can tell. But it just needs some oiling and the guy at an antique shop only had this one sitting there and said if I wanted to fix it I could have it for $20.
> Wound up being a 1894 Elgin with a 7 jewel movement.
> Nothing crazy, but I don't think you can go too wrong for that price. Anyway, here you go...


NICE!:-! You know who I love a good bargain. She's a beauty|>|> I only have the One pocket watch as well, My grandfathers, I love it. Just the weight an feel of it and the history (of course) behind them is GREAT!
I'm glad you have one in your collection.b-)


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> I'll start off with the "boring" item first:
> Picked up these two non-running exploding dial/sun ray Timex's. To my dismay, one has a dial I don't think will come clean, but I spent less than lunch on each, so no huge loss. The one with the worse dial is a '68; I think the one pictured by itself, that I will likely refurbish, is a '70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other watch I picked up, running but unfortunately quite too fast, is this nice Wyler Dynawind (Incaflex). I was really a fan of its overall look, but the Incaflex design is quite interesting in its own right. I'll be ready to wear this one once I get it in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all my updates so far. Nothing crazy; hope I didn't disappoint too much!


 DISAPPOINT?! No way!!!! Far from it my friend. You know me I could look and wear Timex all day long. What makes it even better as you said, you spent next to nothing for them? AWESOME!|>|>

If memory serves that Wyler is an automatic yes?:think: That's a crazy band on it as well&#8230;it's kind of growing on me.b-)

My dad had a Wyler chronograph , long story short that's the watch that got me started collecting vintage watches.

Anyway, nice find Jared. Look forward to seeing how they clean up.:-!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> DISAPPOINT?! No way!!!! Far from it my friend. You know me I could look and wear Timex all day long. What makes it even better as you said, you spent next to nothing for them? AWESOME!|>|>
> 
> If memory serves that Wyler is an automatic yes?:think: That's a crazy band on it as well&#8230;it's kind of growing on me.b-)
> 
> My dad had a Wyler chronograph , long story short that's the watch that got me started collecting vintage watches.
> 
> Anyway, nice find Jared. Look forward to seeing how they clean up.:-!


Thanks, Chris! If I could find a way to clean that dial without ruining it I was going to give it to my brother, or someone like you who would appreciate it... not sure what the chances are I'll get that one back to great shape though. I'll give it a shot, though!

Yep, that Dynawind is an auto! I think the hairspring is sticking together, but I'll have to crack it open and see. 
I really fell into this one... In a less charming way than your dad's Wyler getting you into watches. Ha!
I offered almost half of what they were asking for this watch, just to see what they would counter with, etc., to determine what they really wanted to get out of the watch... and they accepted my offer. I didn't see that one coming. Probably need to just pay to have this one serviced, as it seems like a nice watch. A new crystal would make the face stand out even more.

I thought the band was crazy, too. It looks like just a Speidel they threw on there to sell. If I don't hang onto it for some reason I will let you know first!


----------



## howards4th

Not only did that Wyler get me going into vintage watches but it made me go... as I like to call it 'The frugal" route into watches.:-! (AND LOVING IT!!!) I don't even want to think what I spent trying to get that Wyler up and running...AND it's still not running.o|

I finally figured out why my dad left it in a drawer for so many years.:think: :-d


----------



## JP71624

Haha that's funny! Post a picture sometime; I'd love to see it... and we'll get it running if you really want it to, come hell or high water! :-d


----------



## JP71624

PS - if there are any requests for movement pictures or related, anyone feel free to let me know. I certainly won't mind... I just typically get carried away with other things before I post complete visuals of each watch!


----------



## howards4th

It's been so long...I had to dig for this photo. There is a Thread here called show us your vintage Chrono's, I know there's more pic's of it in there. 







7 function, Valjoux movement. I think it dates to late fifties. could be earlier.
I always remember my dad saying ..."what a pain this watch was..he could never find anyone here to fix it. He traveled to Europe once on vacation,(this would be the 1960's when he did this) took it there...ran for a few years but after that he gave up on it. Now I know why:-d Ill try to cut to the chase and not bore everyone with this... I tried getting it fixed here, took the guy here about 6 months to find parts, it ran for while. Last time I was In Texas visiting my sister I fond a guy there that has had it for over a year. He is searching for a part for it. There's so much to this story, I'll shut up now :-x So the saga continues. I need to call the guy in Texas and check in on it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JP71624

That's pretty cool though, even though it's been a hassle!
Great looking watch and I hope it gets taken care of.
That is definitely a gem!


----------



## JP71624

For those who haven't seen a Model 24 much:


----------



## howards4th

Model 24: Timex?:think:


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Model 24: Timex?:think:


Yep! This is from the watch with a bad dial I pulled.
Most of the mechanical watches post-'63 probably had these. This is also the base movement for the model 31 and 32 autos, as well.


----------



## JP71624

I meant to show the whole Timex Electric "grab", so now that I have a chance, take a look at my $25 watch. :-d


----------



## JP71624

And since we're on the topic of 1970 Timex's...
This just in:


----------



## JP71624

I picked up this Timex to scavenge the working movement for the "sun ray"/exploding dial Timex I have.
Picture as listed for sale didn't make it look that good 
Now that I have it, the watch looks so nice I can't bring myself to do it. Crud... :-x

Don't you hate when that happens?



















So my 1970 Timex collection adds another...


----------



## JP71624

Now if I could only figure out how to make this one a space view... :-d


----------



## James A

Hi,
Just read your thread entirely and it's quite a journey. Actively documenting your growing collection in a chronological stream of consciousness . What fun. For sure you are verbalising the experience many of us share.

Regards,


----------



## JP71624

James A said:


> Hi,
> Just read your thread entirely and it's quite a journey. Actively documenting your growing collection in a chronological stream of consciousness . What fun. For sure you are verbalising the experience many of us share.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for the kind words, James!
It is probably rather annoying and lacking much in depth watch detail during most of the posting, but I knew starting out that I wanted a place to have my collection to look back upon, as much from an exciting watch consumer (a.k.a. a kid's point of view at Christmas) as much as anything. It certainly is a journey; quite enjoying on its own subbing seeing where the hobby takes me!


----------



## JP71624

I'm always short on bands, it seems like.
One came in today...and I think I found just the watch...





































Think it'll do?


----------



## howards4th

Spot on my friend! :-!


----------



## JP71624

Thanks, buddy!


----------



## JP71624

Helbros with a PUW 260 manual wind just came in.
As you all can tell, I am not ashamed of picking up the "cheapies"... Oh well. :-d




























Nice, simple, wide dial. Easy manual movement.
Right down my alley.


----------



## JP71624

I posted my Accutron I received as a gift from my brother a while back...I suppose I can say I'm officially an "owner" now that it is back from service. Just a '70 model with a 218 movement.














































This is not the original case, as the repairman sold me this case, but I don't think the case I received it as a gift in was original itself.
I think, if you look at the dial, this should have probably come in the watch on the top row second from far left:










If that's the case, it looks like my dial and all may have been from one of the most expensive Accutrons sold at the time, costing $225 the ad says.

But either way, I probably wouldn't be inclined to wear this watch too much if it had that chunky dial truth be told. Maybe I will keep an eye out just in case though..


----------



## JP71624

I enjoy my electric so much, I wanted to get a decent Dynabeat specimen for the collection. This one was too good of a deal to pass up, so I think a new crystal and this one will do quite nicely.


----------



## tdgsteve

Thank you for documenting and sharing your journey! I'll be looking forward to your updates!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

tdgsteve said:


> Thank you for documenting and sharing your journey! I'll be looking forward to your updates!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch!
I appreciate the feedback and hope to at least entertain or provide a resource to information someone might need on a watch I have.

Let me know if you have any interest or questions on pieces. I never mind taking picture requests or pulling apart a watch for needed info!


----------



## JP71624

A girl I've been dating is into little hunter style pocket watches but really didn't have a wristwatch she wore. So, I happened to run into a gold ladies' model of my '62 Bulova Jet Clipper. It kept dead on time the other night, which isn't bad for a '66 automatic...much less the fact that most aren't running these days anyways.


----------



## JP71624

Addiction post #127...

I picked up this 60's Benrus to sell, as it is a classic style and likely desirable to the right person. It will be getting a new crystal and a case cleansing, but it has such a good motor and keeps such impressive time.... Im not sure I'll be able to let it go after all. :-x

It should be somewhere close to an ETA 23XX series powering this thing, but someone feel free to confirm or reject that notion. It even has a 3 star crown, which is a plus; I'll assume it's original.













































Something about the "Crosshair" hour markers that interested me...


----------



## JP71624

I finally got around to swapping the donor Timex movement into my "sun ray" exploding dial model.
Not a terribly hard process but still took a little bit.
Seems to be running really well after having to fiddle with the hands. I'll give it a bit more of a test when I wear it tomorrow.


----------



## JP71624

This over isn't mine, but my brother just picked it up (he is also on this forum). Not in perfect condition, but here's what should be a 50's Longines All Guard Automatic. The crystal is terrible, but I think with a new one and a light dial cleaning this will look nice with a touch of character. Movement looks great, but hasn't been timed yet.
What do you think/know about this one?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Forget about the crystal (easily replaced). Pity about the dial (some damage there) - but a lovely movement!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Curious
How many watches you now have?
Do you have a strategy to collecting? What is it?
By manufacturer, by complication, by style, by what?


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Curious
> How many watches you now have?
> Do you have a strategy to collecting? What is it?
> By manufacturer, by complication, by style, by what?


If you include some that I am working on I probably have 40+. I will probably let some wander out of my possession as I fins pieces here and there; some I intend to sell after I throw on some new crystals.

At this particular point, I have several brands that I've bought 2 or more of: Bulova, Benrus, Timex, Helbros, Croton (Nivada Grenchen). I'd like to collect more of the Gruen and Hamilton brands that I currently have one piece each of, along with a few brands I don't have like Elgin. I really don't have tons of strategy outside of a few brands I like; more of the "value" brands. A guy with chickens and goats doesn't need to have anything too fancy, I suppose... Haha!


----------



## Gunnar23

JP71624 said:


> If you include some that I am working on I probably have 40+. I will probably let some wander out of my possession as I fins pieces here and there; some I intend to sell after I throw on some new crystals.
> 
> At this particular point, I have several brands that I've bought 2 or more of: Bulova, Benrus, Timex, Helbros, Croton (Nivada Grenchen). I'd like to collect more of the Gruen and Hamilton brands that I currently have one piece each of, along with a few brands I don't have like Elgin. I really don't have tons of strategy outside of a few brands I like; more of the "value" brands. A guy with chickens and goats doesn't need to have anything too fancy, I suppose... Haha!


Well, you might have one Elgin :think:


----------



## JP71624

Gunnar23 said:


> Well, you might have one Elgin :think:


Crap...I was just thinking of my running watches mainly. I want to be wearing that thing soon. I gotta work on it some more!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> If you include some that I am working on I probably have 40+. I will probably let some wander out of my possession as I fins pieces here and there; some I intend to sell after I throw on some new crystals.
> 
> At this particular point, I have several brands that I've bought 2 or more of: Bulova, Benrus, Timex, Helbros, Croton (Nivada Grenchen). I'd like to collect more of the Gruen and Hamilton brands that I currently have one piece each of, along with a few brands I don't have like Elgin. I really don't have tons of strategy outside of a few brands I like; more of the "value" brands. A guy with chickens and goats doesn't need to have anything too fancy, I suppose... Haha!


Cool, it seemed like 400.
40 is still a starter kit lol


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Cool, it seemed like 400.
> 40 is still a starter kit lol


Haha you're right... But I'm running out of arms to wear them all on!

One of my personal (financially motivated?) rules is that I don't buy a watch I don't intend to wear, fix, or pass on to someone else.

In all seriousness, I will probably eventually seek to fill out specific "niches" of a proper collection, but right now I'm still basking in the fun of variety, I suppose.


----------



## thoth

JP71624 said:


> H
> In all seriousness, I will probably eventually seek to fill out specific "niches" of a proper collection, but right now I'm still basking in the fun of variety, I suppose.


Variety is the spice of life and collecting. If I stuck to just one type or area I would miss out on all the different things companies tried to get the advantage or edge over their competition. If you concentrated on just American pocket watches then you would never own a Swiss minute repeater just because it is not in your "area" of collecting? I say buy what you like, enjoy what you get, and happily pass the joy and fun along when it is time.


----------



## Gunnar23

JP71624 said:


> This over isn't mine, but my brother just picked it up (he is also on this forum). Not in perfect condition, but here's what should be a 50's Longines All Guard Automatic. The crystal is terrible, but I think with a new one and a light dial cleaning this will look nice with a touch of character. Movement looks great, but hasn't been timed yet.
> What do you think/know about this one?


Here she is cleaned up:


----------



## Gunnar23




----------



## JP71624

Looks much better!
Is she keeping time at all?


----------



## Gunnar23

JP71624 said:


> Looks much better!
> Is she keeping time at all?


Yep so far so good


----------



## JP71624

Gunnar23 said:


> Yep so far so good


Good news! We just need to find the self winding mechanism now.


----------



## JP71624

So I don't know the story on this watch.
Unless this was purchased from the lot I've seen before, I've seen this Bulova dial one other time.
It either has an incorrect, non-Bulova screw back case lid, or it isn't in a Bulova case altogether.
I'm thinking it may be the latter, because it has a 10AE USA-made motor inside... Dating from 1937.
Can't run into a case like it, so far. But that doesn't explain the dial, unless this was an out of house manufactured dial. No ideas, and the old ads haven't contributed any leads so far.
This one could remain a mystery, but for cheap and in working order, I liked the tuxedo dial, anyway...














































Dial is already cleaning up a bit nicer.
I'll repost when I get through tidy-ing it up and also a new crystal on it.


----------



## JP71624

So close to getting the '38 Apollo running...and I lost a jewel on one of the bridges. I'll check by the watchmaker tomorrow and see what he has.

I'm guessing a replacement bridge from another movement is the easiest way to go?


----------



## JP71624

Luckily, my watch guy had a movement I could but and scavenge from!


----------



## Gunnar23

Nice, get the bridge swapped over yet?


----------



## JP71624

Gunnar23 said:


> Nice, get the bridge swapped over yet?


Nope. Train bridge will have to wait til tomorrow.

But, meanwhile, I snapped some pictures of the new Benrus I got in. Should be in the late 60's or early 70's timeframe. Appears to have an ETA 2370 manual winder in it, but someone correct me if that is wrong.


----------



## Accutronredux

My 'love afair' with the Bulova Accutron started with this purchase in 1970.:-! It served as my daily wearer for many years. I never tired of the unique look and quiet hum of the watch. It finally fell out of favor and was consigned to a dark corner after the original mercury batteries were no longer available.

Six years ago I resurrected the watch with a full service and restoration. Seeing what could be accomplished in the hands of a skilled Accutron technician, the next 'project' was a sad sack MO found on eBay. The results for the restoration was truly amazing, and the start of a 50+ watch collection.:-d


----------



## JP71624

Fantastic! Great watches you have there, and it isn't hard to see why those watches spurred your collecting!
Thanks for posting.

Jared


----------



## JP71624

Well today's arrival was a bit of an F11 adventure:

Hmm, what could this be?









An automatic, "new old stock", you say?


















Looking good. Spring bar loose, but a po' boys' Memovox...I can deal with this!









A few of the signs are good.









But dial says " Shock Absorber". Hmm...not Automatic.
Case back doesn't mention it either. I'm skeptical.









Still loving the face, regardless.









Annnnd...17 jewel manual. Benrus BH25 (ETA 1080, I believe). I certainly won't complain, but this isn't a new old stock in the original box, at least. Case back was really hard to open, so I wouldn't be surprised if it has never been opened. Good thing I am 100% happy with handwinders...they are as good as anything in my book, and less trouble!









Bracelets don't do well on my arm, plus I like to save the original ones from wear. So let's slap on some leather...









I'm thinking this should do...









Mmm...









Yes, yes. I think this will do quite well.
I couldn't pass up the watch, even if it isn't the 25 jewel auto the box depicted it as. Not what I thought i was buying, but luckily I'm just as happy, quite frankly.









"And now back to your regularly scheduled WUS programming..."


----------



## JP71624

And just for kicks, for those wanting to see the Benrus lineup side-by-side:


----------



## JP71624

And just a head's up, if anyone is interested in my recently serviced 1965 Timex Marlin two hand mechanical, I'd rather one of my vintage buddies have it than someone else...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-v...handwind-mechanical-serviced-$45-1016353.html

There's a good chance I'll have to let a few go here and there. I'm already about out of storage for the time being...


----------



## JP71624

Off-topic, but snapped a picture of dad's watches since I ordered him a watch box (minus a few watches I'm working on for him):


----------



## madridgeback

I have only been collecting for about a month here is what I have aquired.firstly a rodania de lux felsa 690 bidynator just serviced

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

A hafner 25j ETA sb2452

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

A nice rose gold filled g10 zenta 25j felsa 1560

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

An avia c1950-60 15j

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

And a smiths jeweled

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

And lastly a cheapo giroxa 25j as 1903

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sorry about the picture quality the hafner is in very good condition with box

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

What do you guys think? I have a limited budget but think its a good start

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

madridgeback said:


> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk





madridgeback said:


> A hafner 25j ETA sb2452
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk





madridgeback said:


> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Nice watches!
Looks like you have a good start. A lot of folks like those Bidynator movements like in that Rodania.
I like the Smiths for the fun factor.
Enjoy them and have fun wearing them!


----------



## JP71624

I just went by the watchmaker's store to chat and he handed me some old non-running Timex watches.
The two I'm interested in (the latter being the gold version of one I already owned):


----------



## madridgeback

Thanx JP now i will start concentrating on saving for better quality now I have a few lower cost watches maybe a tissot or omega

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

And have been looking at Timex as is the only name I remember from the 70's as I was made in 71 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sounds good! Just look out for fakes and cobbled watches on those higher end pieces, particularly Omega!

And I love my many Timex vintage watches, so I certainly recommend them for fun at the right price. |>


----------



## madridgeback

There was a guy down the portobello market selling a nice Newmark really unusual and a nice Timex day dater auto made in great Britain but he was asking stupid money for them plus with the internet its hard to get a real bargain now as they look on eBay and try and sell them for the most expensive model bowing nothing about the watch I had to correct him on the Timex as he thought it was made in America I may be a novice but I do my research that rodania was a snip at £46 just serviced

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

I luv the zenta you can't see on the picture but its a lovely rose gold and have ordered a rose gold mesh strap for it as the one it was on was slightly too small and where the plating had rubbed off inside gave my wrist a rash shame as was a nice benrus 12k rose gold filled and looked excellent on the watch and if I am thinking of getting an expensive watch will ask the experts on here's opinions

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> I luv the zenta you can't see on the picture but its a lovely rose gold and have ordered a rose gold mesh strap for it as the one it was on was slightly too small and where the plating had rubbed off inside gave my wrist a rash shame as was a nice benrus 12k rose gold filled and looked excellent on the watch and if I am thinking of getting an expensive watch will ask the experts on here's opinions
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


That a good idea; definitely ask on anything pricey, I'd say! You should be in good shape, then.


----------



## JP71624

Well, the '38 Bulova runs pretty good...face down; which means it could be several things, ranging from a bad jewel to the hairspring rubbing on the balance. That will take a little more time to determine.
The 30's Elgin is still in progress, but no idea on it yet.

Meanwhile, I'll continue entertaining:

Pick up this old 50's Helbros with a bad crystal. Funny enough, it probably has the best movement of any of my Helbros, housing an FHF 28 family movement, which, from what I read, was actually quite a nice motor.
What initially attracted me to the watch is that the numerals are on a ring connected to the case...nothing is applied to the dial. I don't have one like it at all, and I think the aged, patina-look would make for a cool "character" watch.





































Runs way fast, it looks like, but probably the hairspring sticking.


----------



## photo41

hello world 































I like art deco timepieces.
I encounter difficulties to learn about some of them, so advice is much appreciated
thank you for the time


----------



## JP71624

photo41 said:


> hello world
> View attachment 1474458
> View attachment 1474459
> View attachment 1474461
> View attachment 1474462
> View attachment 1474463
> 
> I like art deco timepieces.
> I encounter difficulties to learn about some of them, so advice is much appreciated
> thank you for the time


Fantastic pictures!
The perspective on the wrist of each watch is superb... That's really great. Thanks for sharing.

What are each of those watches, by brand, at least?


----------



## JP71624

My current predicament, among others, is:

I am OVER capacity.









Might I sell a few?
Or simply buy a new box and further enable my addiction? :-d

I've got several not pictured that are homeless, but particularly my newest acquisition (which we might have to evict someone)...

Late model Benrus WristAlarm 17j manual wind









Original crowns









Case looks in nice shape



























Needs a new crystal, or at least a good buffing



























This is not my picture, but here is what the AS 1475 motor looks like:


----------



## JP71624

Much better now!
Alarm hand had to be adjusted, too.
All is well.


----------



## photo41

You are very kind - thank you for the appreciation.
the brands are Omer (swiss - now dissapeared cased in England halmark NK Co, I think there is a d, p, q or b, which according to the style would lead to 1956-1957 as 1944 or 1946 are surely different shape and hands), Emperor -15 jewells - Norstel and Co (swiss made, looks like '60s, I know nothing about it except 18 carats case), Hirco (swiss movement cased in ALD - Dennison, anchor letter X corresponding 1947), a small lady's trench wristwatch (cased by GS - George Stockton in London in 1910-11), two more cushion shaped cases (with unmarked swiss movements one from the 1929 - letter E, sponsor mark NK, and a 1943 cushion case GAS from 1942 or 43 but probably older movement); 
I add a Hamilton Glenn (United States, Lancaster PA) from 1954 here







and a pocket watch that again I know nothing about, it looks before 1910, the chronometer is not functioning, so maybe it was a movement fitted to a different case


----------



## photo41

photo41 said:


> You are very kind - thank you for the appreciation.
> the brands are Omer (swiss - now dissapeared cased in England halmark NK Co, I think there is a d, p, q or b, which according to the style would lead to 1956-1957 as 1944 or 1946 are surely different shape and hands), Emperor -15 jewells - Norstel and Co (swiss made, looks like '60s, I know nothing about it except 18 carats case), Hirco (swiss movement cased in ALD - Dennison, anchor letter X corresponding 1947), a small lady's trench wristwatch (cased by GS - George Stockton in London in 1910-11), two more cushion shaped cases (with unmarked swiss movements one from the 1929 - letter E, sponsor mark NK, and a 1943 cushion case GAS from 1942 or 43 but probably older movement);
> I add a Hamilton Glenn (United States, Lancaster PA) from 1954 here
> View attachment 1476443
> 
> and a pocket watch that again I know nothing about, it looks before 1910, the chronometer is not functioning, so maybe it was a movement fitted to a different case
> View attachment 1476446


another pocket watch 
fine silver (.999)
no idea of producer


----------



## JP71624

Fantastic!
You have some very nice and unique pieces.
Even some of the less known marked dials are still intriguing and worth wearing in my book. Many probably exist as rarer examples, honestly, as they, along with "cheap" watches never received much care or consideration.

Thanks again for posting!


----------



## JP71624

Meanwhile, waiting two more days until all my pictures reappear...

This Bulova is an oddity to me.
I picked it up a while back because it keeps great time, plus I like the tuxedo look. But it isn't in a Bulova case...
I have not seen a Bulova case like this anyway (if by chance the screw-on back were simply replaced), but I have seen exactly ONE more like this on the 'bay.
I figured maybe it was a Bulova cased and dial by another company... However it isn't Bulova Movement on the dial, which would indicate a refurbished watch by Bulova service.

Either way, your guess is good as mine.
Cleaned up the dial a little, as best as I could in a quick fashion; just needs a new crystal and it's not a bad spot on timed watch for whatever handful of bucks I snagged it for:



















I put it on an old strap I had received with a watch prior, which is very likely period correct (I added the second keeper though, out of necessity).

Secondly, I finally got the hands issue fixed on this fun sun ray dial '70 Timex, which I am wearing today. The movement swap went pretty well, and this model 24 keeps dead on time. Probably got about an Andrew Jackson in this watch with the new crystal:


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> My current predicament, among others, is:
> 
> I am OVER capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might I sell a few?
> Or simply buy a new box and further enable my addiction? :-d
> 
> I've got several not pictured that are homeless, but particularly my newest acquisition (which we might have to evict someone)...
> 
> Late model Benrus WristAlarm 17j manual wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original crowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case looks in nice shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a new crystal, or at least a good buffing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my picture, but here is what the AS 1475 motor looks like:


Come on!
Pay the fee!
You can not run a thread like that.

Adam


----------



## JP71624

They should reappear on Wednesday. I may be changing image hosting, so holding off on upgrading at the moment.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> They should reappear on Wednesday. I may be changing image hosting, so holding off on upgrading at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Cool if you can change and transport all your pics accross
Let me know
Photo-Bucket is useless now!
a


----------



## JP71624

I started out wearing my trusty '59 today...


But then my watchmaker had a crystal laying around for the Wyler Dynawind I'd been hiding...


And so I had to pull the midday switch-a-roo...



Now going on a tangent; here's some pics I took for my watch instagram account (@buying_on_time) that you may be entertained by:

Later '60s Benrus WristAlarm on a 1967 Topps Ed Mathews and Roberto (Bob) Clemente


'60s Benrus Selfwinding on a 1969 Topps Mickey Mantle


'58 Hamilton Accumatic V on a 1958 Topps Bill Mazeroski


'57 Timex Self-Wind on a 1957 Topps Warren Spahn


'66 Bulova Clipper self-winding on a 1966 Topps Mickey Mantle & a Bob Gibson



'65 Bulova handwind on a 1965 Topps (tall) Harmon Killebrew


And lastly...

'56 Bulova Lennox on a 1956 "Hymn Sing" Blackwood Brothers quartet Southern gospel record


Hope at least the stick ball fans out there enjoyed!
If so, I'll take more of my collection in that fashion for some added entertainment.

Jared


----------



## IvanDrago

Really like the movement shot of the Helbros! Nice!


----------



## JP71624

IvanDrago said:


> Really like the movement shot of the Helbros! Nice!


Thanks a bunch!
I try to mix it up a bit, but the movement shots are always fun.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Here's one I just got today don't know much about it but another one like it is listed as an AS movement don't want to open it yet as has a security seal

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Nice addition! What does the back look like? I'm curious of what security seal you're referring to... 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

It's a dealers tamper proof seal to stop people buying removing or swapping parts and returning as not working kind of a good idea

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Ahh, I understand now! 
Well when you decide you are going to keep it, take that off an take a quick peek/picture.
Probably an A. Schild if I blindly guessed.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Oh another thing tested last night and only ran 16 hours on a full wind is that normal on some vintage watches? Apart from that it winds sets and ticks beautifully

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> Oh another thing tested last night and only ran 16 hours on a full wind is that normal on some vintage watches? Apart from that it winds sets and ticks beautifully
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


A lot of your standard wristwatches by the 40s or at least 50s seemed to have around 36-48 hours of reserve, it seems. I'd say less than 24 hours is too short, but double check just to be sure!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

What a difference a crystal (and a tiny bit of cleaning) makes, especially on this 50's Helbros...

Before:


After:


----------



## madridgeback

Wow what a difference I have an old avia that could do with the same what did you use to clean the dial? & how do you change the crystal yourself do you need a special tool thanx tony

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> Wow what a difference I have an old avia that could do with the same what did you use to clean the dial? & how do you change the crystal yourself do you need a special tool thanx tony
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


All I used on the dial was Rodico (its similar to a stiffer Play-Dough), and you do need a crystal puller to change out the crystal. You have to make sure you're getting the right style crystal, too, as there are a lot more you can get than you think, many that are hard to know the difference of; but you can usually manage. I order mine through Esslinger. (This crystal happened to get swapped out when I stopped by my watchmaker's place, though.)

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Thanx for that JP I might just get my watchmaker to do it rather than risk it

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Guys can you help I just pulled the back of my hafner super automatic watch it has an ETA SB 2452 movement but I just noticed a very small hand engraved number on the case back inside it reads 0/us 2/81 is this a last serviced date ie February 81 I needed a loupe to read it cheers tony

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> Guys can you help I just pulled the back of my hafner super automatic watch it has an ETA SB 2452 movement but I just noticed a very small hand engraved number on the case back inside it reads 0/us 2/81 is this a last serviced date ie February 81 I needed a loupe to read it cheers tony
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


Is it engraved by a machine or by hand? Add a picture if you easily can, for reference.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th

Love that Helbros Jared. I have never seen numbers like that. They just POP out of the dial. Really COOL:-!


----------



## madridgeback

JP the numbers look to be hand scratched in I only have a camera phone and it is so small it would not show up I can only just make it out with a 10x loupe no problem it most probably is a watchmakers service mark thanx anyway tony

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Love that Helbros Jared. I have never seen numbers like that. They just POP out of the dial. Really COOL:-!


Thanks a bunch, buddy!
I reacted like you...when I saw it I knew for as cheap as it was I needed to go ahead and pick it up. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> JP the numbers look to be hand scratched in I only have a camera phone and it is so small it would not show up I can only just make it out with a 10x loupe no problem it most probably is a watchmakers service mark thanx anyway tony
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


Tony, that sounds exactly like what it is; almost assuredly a service mark from a jeweler/watchmaker.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

One will never know kind of unusual which I think adds to the watch

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

This is the next watch I'm getting going:

40's Hamilton ORD military watch
(I think it might be just post-WWII.)
987A movement with sundial
My watchmaker may have some extra cases for it, so between that, a service, and a new crown, I think this little guy will look nice!


----------



## JP71624

Welp, I was wrong.

After consulting the April 1945 War Department Technical Manual on Ordnance Maintenance: Wrist watches, Pocket watches, Stop watches, and Clocks I find that this case is a "cup type" case (initially leading me to believe it had been re-cased). This was the style used prior to '45. So I knew the watch was made at least during the war.

Further digging brought me back to the fact that the "O" prefix Hamilton's were all 987A movements, numbered from 0-450,000~ made from 1936/7 until 1948. My movement is marked O273000, which should put me squarely in the '41-'42 timeframe.

Pretty cool, and after adjusting the hand clashing taking place, I think its keeping decent time at that. Looks like a replacement crown may be in order, although I'm hesitant, but that would at least make it look a little better.

Ready to get a close to stock-looking strap and wearing this thing!


----------



## JP71624

On second thought...

Does anyone know where one might find the front half of this Hamilton 6/0 "tea cup style" case?

I can't seem to find one anywhere...


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Thanks a bunch, buddy!
> I reacted like you...when I saw it I knew for as cheap as it was I needed to go ahead and pick it up.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Nice find!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Nice find!


Thanks, buddy! Hope you're doing well!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Hi chaps i have just received a Henri sandoz watch I took the back off and under the balance it has a cartouche with back to back f's & St and a number n696 I don't know a lot about this watch but think this is not original & have a horrible feeling it is one of those Mumbai Indian jobbies as it has had the dial redone very well might I add the seller was in the UK but his description was word for word the same as on the Indian sites can anyone help? Cheers tony

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

I'm not sure on this one, Tony. Maybe someone with more experience can chime in for you!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Courtesy of Sdasurrey I have a couple new residents. I'll post more later, but here is the "crown jewel" of the two.










I have had quite a handful of compliments on this piece. It is absolutely a pleasure to wear. 
1920's Longines.

If Sdasurrey chimes in, maybe he'll refresh my memory if he ever nailed down an exact date!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

JP71624 said:


> I'm not sure on this one, Tony. Maybe someone with more experience can chime in for you!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


THANX for looking jp

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

I'm getting sidetracked, but since the topic of how people go about collecting came up, and I'm in a general range of years but that's about it... Here is about my only specific, objective collecting: watch pairs. Appropriately "Tuesday Twins", today.

1959 Bulova 17 jewels in white and black dial 









1959 Bulova Sea King in stainless and gold case/dial









1960s Benrus WristAlarm in stainless and gold case/dial









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP71624 said:


> Courtesy of Sdasurrey I have a couple new residents. I'll post more later, but here is the "crown jewel" of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had quite a handful of compliments on this piece. It is absolutely a pleasure to wear.
> 1920's Longines.
> 
> If Sdasurrey chimes in, maybe he'll refresh my memory if he ever nailed down an exact date!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


JP - since Longines does such a great job replying quickly from their digital archives, I check all my vintage Longines and this watch was invoiced January 16th, 1925 to Baume & Co, their Primary UK agent at the time.

I copped a WW2 Watch from Spiltalfields for JP and thought maybe he would enjoy this Longines - so I sent both watches to him !

JP - Watch looks great - Enjoy ! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> JP - since Longines does such a great job replying quickly from their digital archives, I check all my vintage Longines and this watch was invoiced January 16th, 1925 to Baume & Co, their Primary UK agent at the time.
> 
> I copped a WW2 Watch from Spiltalfields for JP and thought maybe he would enjoy this Longines - so I sent both watches to him !
> 
> JP - Enjoy ! S
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't thank you enough, Sdasurrey!!
I'm going to get a crystal for that Waltham and take before and after shots. I will really look forward to getting my Hamilton case redone so it can join this piece!

Such a great hobby, especially with guys around like you to call a friend!

Jared

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

What a nice gesture

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Happy to Help Out from Afar !!! Cheers ! SDA


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

madridgeback said:


> What a nice gesture
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


Very much so.
I am most impressed.
Kindness is a very great gesture.

Good to you Scott
Adam


----------



## JP71624

This is random, but fun to see leaps in time regarding Hamiltons:

1942 ORD, 1958 Accumatic V, and new Pilot Pioneer (mimickig the 70's Hamilton RAF watch issues to UK military), respectively.





































Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Here's to hitting 1,000 posts! Hope everyone has a great Sunday and Father's Day.










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

So I sent the WWII Hamilton case off to be repaired and replated. Haven't heard back from them yet...but I'm assuming it made it there.

Once I get that back, and change the Waltham crystal, I think I'll just be one Elgin ORD from having a cool little trio. 
We shall see!

Meanwhile, I need to figure out what I've gotten in but have yet to update here with...hmm...

I did pick up these two Benrus' that my dad had been asking for. (The picture with two watches shows my Benrus pointer day/date on the left and his on the right):



















Talk about class! Those things are top notch, in my mind.


----------



## JP71624

A few notable updates:

1) I found a replacement case (front half, anyway) for the WWII Hamilton "tea cup" style...which is darn hard to come by!
With a new crystal, this thing is going to look mighty nice, I think.










2) Finally came across a His Excellency model I had been looking at for months, this model a 1958. It's not perfect, but it doesn't look too bad, either.










(gratuitous North Carolina peach picture)









3) And, apparently, one of my "collection" categories is becoming these alarm watches. Picked up this Gruen that is having the cannon pinion tightened, but other than that is superb!




























Hope the "watch family" is having a good week so far!


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP - the 58 Bulova looks good ! 

I guess you are still trying to get a new crystal for the WW2 Waltham ordinance watch from Spitalfields ? Unless I have missed it, cheers, SDA 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> JP - the 58 Bulova looks good !
> 
> I guess you are still trying to get a new crystal for the WW2 Waltham ordinance watch from Spitalfields ? Unless I have missed it, cheers, SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Sdasurrey!

And yep, I am getting a crystal for both the Hammy and the Waltham, likely at the same time. Then, I will be an Elgin away from the US trifecta! 

I wore the Waltham I procured from you to church and that thing wears, feels, and runs great. Pics of it to come soon, for sure!


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP71624 said:


> And yep, I am getting a crystal for both the Hammy and the Waltham, likely at the same time. Then, I will be an Elgin away from the US trifecta!
> 
> !


So I guess you're saying, Hamilton, Elgin and Waltham were the 3 biggest US WW2 watch makers for the States ? Bulova et al were way behind ? Regards, SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sdasurrey said:


> So I guess you're saying, Hamilton, Elgin and Waltham were the 3 biggest US WW2 watch makers for the States ? Bulova et al were way behind ? Regards, SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Ingersoll beat them all by a long way!

By 1944 (there demise) thay had made 95 Million watches!!!! Compared to Elgin (1951) of 50 million, Waltham 30million and Hamiltom a mere.12.8million

Ingersoll was something else


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> So I guess you're saying, Hamilton, Elgin and Waltham were the 3 biggest US WW2 watch makers for the States ? Bulova et al were way behind ? Regards, SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking more along the lines of Made in USA movements, which I probably should have clarified. I am a very big Bulova fan, but I have heard convoluted information about whether their marked "USA" movements were made here, or only partially so, somewhat being parts from their Swiss factories sent over. Maybe this was mainly for their later movements (23j USA marked in the 50's, etc.)...in which case I will gladly change my concept from the "trifecta" to the "four horsemen".


----------



## thoth

JP71624 said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of Made in USA movements, which I probably should have clarified. I am a very big Bulova fan, but I have heard convoluted information about whether their marked "USA" movements were made here, or only partially so, somewhat being parts from their Swiss factories sent over. Maybe this was mainly for their later movements (23j USA marked in the 50's, etc.)...in which case I will gladly change my concept from the "trifecta" to the "four horsemen".


The only american watch company I knew of that had swiss made watches but did make one 100% in house in the USA was Gruen with their 21j movements. But then I don't believe they ever put that in a WW2 watch or if they made a WW2 military watch.

Edit -- Well it looks like they did military watches per an ad I see but all are 15 or 17 jewel and only the 21 was made in the USA. SO never mind.


----------



## Sdasurrey

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Ingersoll beat them all by a long way!


Hhhmm Adam - I knew very little about Ingersoll but a quick 2:32 check of Wikipedia following the Internet thread and they bankrupted in 1921, were resold to the British Directors in England in 1930 - so they were a wholly owned British company at that tone and then were renamed again ('Waterbury Clock Company' ?) and may have produced watches the whole time in the States ? But seem on a quick check to be a kind of hybrid US Anglo ownership for a while maybe leading to the impression they weren't a 'core US' company ?

It's a technicality I agree - and you're much more the Aficionado, but is that part of the explanation in 'perception' as to why they aren't in the top three ?

Over to JP ! Scott

Edit - clearly 'responses passing on the net' !

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

The 10AKs and such used in the WW2 Bulovas were supposedly made in their New York facility, and they claimed that 23 jewel auto was completely "made" here. I've never known exactly what that meant to them, so I generally considered the Waltham, Hamilton, Elgin as the "US made" brands. I, however, still consider Bulova and Gruen American companies...that's how my mind has worked on it anyway!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sdasurrey said:


> Hhhmm Adam - I knew very little about Ingersoll but a quick 2:32 check of Wikipedia following the Internet thread and they bankrupted in 1921, were resold to the Directors in England in 1930 and then were renamed again ('Waterbury' ?) and may have produced watches the whole time in the States ? But seem on a quick check to be a kind of hybrid US Anglo ownership for a while maybe leading to the impression they weren't a 'core US' company.
> 
> It's a technicality I agree - and you're much more the Aficionado, but is that part of the explanation in 'perception' as to why they aren't in the top three ?
> 
> Over to JP ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe, read as you want
Ingersoll developed, and marketed the dollar watch.
And by their demise had sold 95 million watches.
If needed I can probably show all the figures.
But no other company to this day has made that amount of watches.


----------



## thoth

Too bad Illinois was part of Hamilton by then. Howard was Keystone and I believe long gone. Hampden may have been Russian by then. South Bend was gone. Many companies had been eaten, moved, or closed up by the time you get to WW2. The big 3 were the big survivors....then you get into the 50's and 60's and it is all over.

Was no such idea of "Too Big To Fail" back then....


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> Hhhmm Adam - I knew very little about Ingersoll but a quick 2:32 check of Wikipedia following the Internet thread and they bankrupted in 1921, were resold to the Directors in England in 1930 and then were renamed again ('Waterbury' ?) and may have produced watches the whole time in the States ? But seem on a quick check to be a kind of hybrid US Anglo ownership for a while maybe leading to the impression they weren't a 'core US' company.
> 
> It's a technicality I agree - and you're much more the Aficionado, but is that part of the explanation in 'perception' as to why they aren't in the top three ?
> 
> Over to JP ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know near as much on the Ingersoll issue, but I know American owned and made US Time Corp (later Timex) bought them, and that explains why you saw their UK existence as Ingersoll, Ltd. continue separate of the US entity.

As far as those brands, SDA, I really just had the "American" lodged in my brain -- for aforementioned reasons -- and let Bulova slip. I'd LOVE to have one of their WW2 watches, as well. They are probably (debatable) the most popular/common for sale... At least it seems to me from my brief viewings.

A quarter of my collection of watches are Bulova -- I promise I like them.  Haha!


----------



## thoth

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Believe, read as you want
> Ingersoll developed, and marketed the dollar watch.
> And by their demise had sold 95 million watches.
> If needed I can probably show all the figures.
> But no other company to this day has made that amount of watches.


By numbers they win and by quality they lose.


----------



## JP71624

thoth said:


> Too bad Illinois was part of Hamilton by then. Howard was Keystone and I believe long gone. Hampden may have been Russian by then. South Bend was gone. Many companies had been eaten, moved, or closed up by the time you get to WW2. The big 3 were the big survivors....then you get into the 50's and 60's and it is all over.
> 
> Was no such idea of "Too Big To Fail" back then....


Absolutely. Good points!


----------



## JP71624

(For due diligence, I should have also included Benrus as a company I consider American, while not selling an American made watch.)


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

thoth said:


> By numbers they win and by quality they lose.


I don't know.
When I am in the Museum, I can go to an Ingersoll dollar watch that has been laying around about 1000 years, give it a wind and it kicks into action.

I will try to find pictures of a WWI Ingersoll I bought from lightrustfan aka Stan, a long time ago.
Its an amazing piece with a paper dial, and wonderful for 100 years old.
I even managed to buy an original box!
I of course still have the watch.

A


----------



## Sdasurrey

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Believe, read as you want
> 
> But no other company to this day has made that amount of watches.


Adam - I wasn't presenting Wikipedia as gospel - I was only repeating what they said with attribution. So already in this short discussion since I asked the question to JP, we have at least 3 criteria to 'judge' the three most important 'US' WW2 watch producers:

(1) movements made solely in the States

(2) solely owned US ownership

(3) number of watches produced.

Anyone could argue for any criteria as the most important one - so there isn't a right answer - the world is gray !

But following the $1 watch - they produced a 5 shilling pocket watch for the UK in 1906 ! Again according to Wikipedia to be clear - Cheers, SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Those 3 criteria are great, in my mind, SDA!

It is all opinion as to what makes one better than the other. I, honestly, like them all...but was just thinking of a small "basic" group collection I could fairly quickly obtain. Maybe I need to add the Bulova A11 to the mix!


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP - sorry I started a somewhat spirited discussion (which is however helpful - I have learned more about Ingersoll while The Dutch and Argentina are about to go to penalty kicks - than I ever knew ) but it was a simple rhetorical question to begin with, cheers to all ! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Nope... That is what this thread is for, as it 100% pertains to what will/might be in my collection! I welcome it and am always happy when you contribute commentary.


----------



## Zilladon

Great pick-ups, Jared! The Bulova really reminds me of an LP; maybe there's some music in those grooves?;-)
And the Gruen - everything about that one is cool!

=Patti



JP71624 said:


> A few notable updates:
> 
> 2) Finally came across a His Excellency model I had been looking at for months, this model a 1958. It's not perfect, but it doesn't look too bad, either.
> 
> (gratuitous North Carolina peach picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) And, apparently, one of my "collection" categories is becoming these alarm watches. Picked up this Gruen that is having the cannon pinion tightened, but other than that is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the "watch family" is having a good week so far!


----------



## JP71624

Zilladon said:


> Great pick-ups, Jared! The Bulova really reminds me of an LP; maybe there's some music in those grooves?;-)
> And the Gruen - everything about that one is cool!
> 
> =Patti


Thanks so much, Patti!
I definitely think that's what they were going for with that "phonograph" dial! 

Glad you stopped in and I hope all is well over your way!!


----------



## JP71624

"Gloom, despair, and agony on me..."

I have watches that need more "wrist time" than they get!


----------



## JP71624

I have had the worst luck this week. 2 hands had the lume partially busted out, and one watch hit the ground and the crystal broke. It's just not my week!

One of the lume incidents (the only one that was my fault) was after spending about 2 hours fixing a "non-running" Timex.
Well, a winding mechanism wheel breaking off the mechanism will do that!

Swapped the mechanism in from a spare movement and she started running great.










Then I had to ruin it...{sigh}
Guess I'll be buying another watch just for the hands. Oh, joy!


----------



## Sdasurrey

SORRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> SORRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky for me that I piddle with cheap(er) stuff like Timex. Thanks, SDA!


----------



## madridgeback

madridgeback said:


> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


New tan strap on my hafner which I think looks better than the grey lizard


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> New tan strap on my hafner which I think looks better than the grey lizard


I 100% agree. That tan suits that watch perfect; I like that look!!


----------



## madridgeback

Thanx JP yeah with the lizard it came on toooo much grey I recently bought an alpha Daytona Paul Newman on a ss bracelet but think a light tan rally looks gorgeous on it so I am on the hunt for one


----------



## JP71624

I've got tons of updating to do when everything gets sorted out, but just been swamped at work.

On a positive note, I just got this 1967 Sea King 'K' variant in the mail today:



















Got lucky and had an extra Sea King crystal in my drawer. And, boy, this one is a 'looker'!


----------



## JP71624

So busy lately...a bunch going on, but I did finally source and replace the hour hand to the Skin Diver I most recently acquired.

Nothing crazy, but now I have a nice little pair of 1970 Timex Skin Divers, one handwind and one electric:










Here's the handwind on what appears to be the original rubber strap:










Anyways, I'll try to get back up-to-date when things settle down!


----------



## JP71624

I want to ask here before I make a new thread:

Has anyone bought a man's/non-feminine band for a thin men's vintage watch (think Gruen curvex, etc.)?

If so, where did you see some that fit the bill?

Most of the 12-13mm bands I see are, clearly, very feminine and ten to taper down even further.

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> So busy lately...a bunch going on, but I did finally source and replace the hour hand to the Skin Diver I most recently acquired.
> 
> Nothing crazy, but now I have a nice little pair of 1970 Timex Skin Divers, one handwind and one electric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the handwind on what appears to be the original rubber strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'll try to get back up-to-date when things settle down!


AWESOME Timex's Jared! You know how I LOVE the "Electrics" I have not see an Electric Diver before. VERY COOL!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> AWESOME Timex's Jared! You know how I LOVE the "Electrics" I have not see an Electric Diver before. VERY COOL!


Thanks a bunch, buddy!
The electrics are definitely awesome pieces, although the divers do seem to be more of a rarity, it appears.

I've got another new electric awaiting repair, but not sure when I'll get to that one. It looks good at least.

The watch currently at the "spa" is the Sea King black dial in the center, here:










The dauphine hands are pure dynamite, to me.


----------



## howards4th

I'm loving the Bulovas VERY SHARP! I really like the black one.

Just picked up this little beauty today, couldn't pass it up. The price was right.
"Tradition" made for Sears and Roebuck. I believe it to be form the late 50's early 60's?? Swiss AS 1539 engine.
Just cleaned and serviced. A litle blemish at the 3 marker, but I think she looks good.

Feels really good on the wrist, I'm glad I went for it.






















According to the Roland Rannfft site, they started making these movements in 1955.
Wittnauer was one that used it as well.


----------



## JP71624

Very nice little piece! That dial and "spear" hands screams for the time period, for sure. That movement is just as good as any you need. Nice and simple, and will last longer than we will. 

Good pick-up!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

howards4th said:


> Swiss AS 1539 engine. ... According to the Roland Rannfft site, they started making these movements in 1955.


I would say that the "1955" on Dr. Ranfft's site is the specimen watch, not the earliest that these movements were made. Such indications would be written further up and go something like "1954-1963".

Hartmut Richter


----------



## JP71624

Hartmut Richter said:


> I would say that the "1955" on Dr. Ranfft's site is the specimen watch, not the earliest that these movements were made. Such indications would be written further up and go something like "1954-1963".
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Great addition to the commentary, Hartmut!


----------



## JP71624

Here's my "Time Machine" photo for you all today:










1894 Elgin
1925 Longines
1936 Bulova 
1942 Bulova
1950s Benrus
1960s Benrus
1970 Bulova

What's the most decades in a row that you own? My horological "straight is at 6. Maybe I can pick up some varying Bulova pieces and work towards a " flush straight".


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP - really nice 'temporal' family pic - I can do 1914, 1929, 1933/38, 1942/45 and 1950s chronos but I gave away from Tier 5 my mid-60s Bulova Commodore to Bobbee ! Cheers, SDA 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## JP71624

That's awesome, SDA!
If you get bored one day, I'd like to see them altogether. 

The 1900s and 1910s will be interesting for me to try and collect -- I'm not holding my breath for anytime soon!


----------



## JP71624

So many changes... I've sold a handful of the great watches in my collection because they needed more faithful wrists to accompany!

But I've also acquired a few, too...

Benrus handwind (DR15 maybe?) with an incorrect Bulova crown and relumed hands... But that charcoal dial is so pretty. 



















And today I received this 1970 Bulova Accutron Safirglas 218 in the Sputnik case. Hard to find much on this model, but they certainly seem quite few and far between...


----------



## Charon

I just got one a couple of weeks ago. Love it.


----------



## JP71624

Charon said:


> View attachment 1657758
> 
> I just got one a couple of weeks ago. Love it.


Looks great! My only other accutron is a gold version of your dial...it belongs in a Sputnik case like ours!

I wonder what kind of crystal yours has?
Maybe the "non-safirglas" models have a type of mineral crystal? I can't find any info on it...


----------



## JP71624

Semi off-topic, but since it is vintage-related....

I picked up the new Bulova Accutron II Snorkel, naturally an homage to the vintage Accutron model. Basically, all my modern watches are homages to the old stuff. Fine by me! 😁










The mesh variant, which is more consistent with the old Accutron wasn't going to do well for me, but this one has a really comfortable coffin bracelet...which is still very Bulova in nature.










Here is the original watch (NOT mine), and while I'd like to own one, I won't any time soon at the prices most folks are asking:


----------



## JP71624

Well, the 1942 Hamilton ORD needed a new crystal and a new crown, and the 1936 Bulova President ended up needed a new détente and stem... But glad to have them back:










Just for fun, here's the ORD by my "new" Hamilton:



















And random -- someone had wanted to see a Dynabeat running on my Instagram, so you can have a look of it's of interest:


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wow are those 'super long' Natos or what !!!! SDA 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## bobbee

JP71624 said:


> Well, the 1942 Hamilton ORD needed a new crystal and a new crown, and the 1936 Bulova President ended up needed a new détente and stem... But glad to have them back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun, here's the ORD by my "new" Hamilton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And random -- someone had wanted to see a Dynabeat running on my Instagram, so you can have a look of it's of interest:


Scott is right, those are some awfully loooong straps!
Who wears them, Hannibal's X/Mountain Division? ;-)


----------



## JP71624

Those are how they come new now, boys. Have you all not bought any lately? 

They are just your standard 11", I believe. You can cut them if you want; I simple slide it through the buckle, through the 2 metal keepers, and then back through the first keeper. Stays tucked and looks about like it's supposed to.

You have to be careful on some of the NATOs if you don't want to use the full piece. You'll wind up not filling up the keepers and there are gaps/the strap doesn't stay put tight!



EDIT:

I even have small wrists, but here's your step by step...


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP71624 said:


> Those are how they come new now, boys. Have you all not bought any lately?
> 
> They are just your standard 11", I believe. You can cut them if you want; I simple slide it through the buckle, through the 2 metal keepers, and then back through the first keeper. Stays tucked and looks about like it's supposed to.
> 
> You have to be careful on some of the NATOs if you don't want to use the full piece. You'll wind up not filling up the keepers and there are gaps/the strap didn't stay put tight!


JP - yes I have a number of Natos, cut them to fit and then just quickly melt the ends so they don't fray, but as mentioned they don't seem as long as yours - anyway cheers ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> JP - yes I have a number of Natos, cut them to fit and then just quickly melt the ends so they don't fray, but as mentioned they don't seem as long as yours - anyway cheers ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


I've thought about it, Scott...
The double tuck just seems to keep the strap nice and tight for me. I may let them be, but if the keepers aren't honking big, cutting them shorter isn't a bad idea!


----------



## JP71624

Amazing what a little PolyWatch and...sandpaper will do. Yeah, I said sandpaper.


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Amazing what a little PolyWatch and...sandpaper will do. Yeah, I said sandpaper.


Looking Good Jared. NICE Electric!!!!!!
I use sandpaper as well. I use a 2,500 grit, then follow up with a #2 Polish from Meguiars.
That's right, car polish.
Works great!

Chris


----------



## JP71624

That's basically what I do, Chris!

2000 grit and PolyWatch scratch remover


----------



## JP71624

I've been having too much fun with my photo editing app lately, as you can see...


----------



## JP71624

And I just received, as an early birthday present, a 1970 Bulova from my girlfriend. It's either a Golden Clipper or a Sea Long Automatic, if one could even know the truth. They really stopped being as particular about naming as the 70s came around, though -- at least according to what records and ads are around for that period.
This piece has an 11ANACB motor and is MINTY fresh. I'd say she did a great job!


----------



## JP71624

Also, a couple of months ago a guy who runs a pawn shop near my brother's house let me take this home:



















All original Gallet with a Landeron 149 motor. The balance would swing, but it wouldn't do much more. I got the chrono to slightly move for a few at a time, but the upper pusher was broken, so that made it tough.

I sent it off to the spa and found out that it was in excellent condition (as you can tell I gathered by the view above), but what was hindering it was a broken flyback lever that was jammed in the movement.










It is reasonable speculation to think the lever broke and someone put it up thinking it would not longer work. Either way, turned out well in the end.

Now that I have it with life anew, I'm really enjoying seeing this humble piece!
This model Landeron chronograph is one of the few that stops and starts with the top pushers (like many other chronographs). Some of the more common Landerons stop and reset with the bottom pusher, FYI.














































Have a great week, guys!


----------



## JP71624

Well, I've got a hand full of new acquisitions, but the most exciting are two that I really wasn't likely to run across and pick up for what I did (bought as "unknown" condition, but both run and keep time):

1968 Bulova Accutron Astronaut (214)
&
1967 Bulova Accutron Spaceview with chapter ring (214)




























And cleaned up a bit more:



















And also, two non-runners that are hidden gems, in my book. Amazing what bad crystals can hide! 1962 & 1965 handwind models:



















Movements were clean to boot, but definitely need a spa trip!


----------



## howards4th

You know I like that Astronaut Jared, I didn't know about the Spaceview. Congrats my friend on two awesome finds:-!


----------



## JP71624

Thanks, my friend!

I certainly was highly fortunate to say the least...

I need to remove and reset the hands on the spaceview, but I'm not sure I should. I think you have to be very careful about taking the hands off and on because of the indexes below. So...we shall see!


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, my friend!
> 
> I certainly was highly fortunate to say the least...
> 
> I need to remove and reset the hands on the spaceview, but I'm not sure I should. I think you have to be very careful about taking the hands off and on because of the indexes below. So...we shall see!


When you say "reset" what do mean? The reason I ask is: after about three days the minute hand on my gold tone Accutron 218 will be off just a little.
Lets say the time is 11:00 straight up, the minute hand will not be right on the 12 but just a hair before it. It's still keeping spot on time. 
Is that what your talking about when you say "reset"? 
I thought maybe it was the cannon pinion from what I have read?????


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> When you say "reset" what do mean? The reason I ask is after about three days the minute hand on my gold tone Accutron will be off just a little.
> Lets say the time is 11:00 straight up, the minute hand will not be right on the 12 but just a hair before it. It's still keeping spot on time.
> Is that what your talking about when you say "reset"?
> I thought maybe it was the cannon pinion from what I have read?????


It is basically what you're saying, just off more than yours!
When the minute hand is at 12, the hour hand is halfway between hours or so. Just need to adjust these.

I'm told that the hour hand can often be moved without removing, as it is not on near as tight. But, if I remove the minute hand, you just have to hold the cannon pinion down and be careful removing it.

I might give it a try this evening!


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> It is basically what you're saying, just off more than yours!
> When the minute hand is at 12, the hour hand is halfway between hours or so. Just need to adjust these.
> 
> I'm told that the hour hand can often be moved without removing, as it is not on near as tight. But, if I remove the minute hand, you just have to hold the cannon pinion down and be careful removing it.
> 
> I might give it a try this evening!


Let us know how it goes. I'm not as worried about my Accutron after hearing this.


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Let us know how it goes. I'm not as worried about my Accutron after hearing this.


I definitely will! Just want to mess with it when I'm not in a rush so I take my time.


----------



## JP71624

New addition:

Dad had been given this piece and passed it on to me...

1943 Hamilton Model 23 chronometer. Used from WWII through the Korean War, mainly by the Air Force.


----------



## trim

Why oh why can I only 'like' your new Hamilton once...


----------



## JP71624

trim said:


> Why oh why can I only 'like' your new Hamilton once...


I didn't see this piece coming. Definitely fortunate (and happy) to say the least!


----------



## howards4th

Congrats on an Excellent piece Jared. How cool is it to have a piece from your father?!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Congrats on an Excellent piece Jared. How cool is it to have a piece from your father?!


It's not my dad's originally, but he was given a handful of old pieces from someone whose dad worked on a railroad, I believe.

Cool, either way! Thanks, Chris!


----------



## JP71624

Hands should be adjusted now, crystal polished...if it is on time in the morning, it won't take a rocket scientist to figure out what I'm wearing to work tomorrow...


----------



## madridgeback

Just bought my first bund and put it on my rose gold zenta I think it really goes well what do you guy's think?


----------



## JP71624

Looking good! It appears to be nice quality and doesn't overwhelm the watch... I think you did well!


----------



## madridgeback

Thank JP it really feels good quality and only £5.50 off the bay I will definitely buy from them again


----------



## JP71624

That's great! I need to find one for my old Longines, but it has fixed lugs, so I'll have to browse a while to find one that will work I'm sure...


----------



## madridgeback

I also recently bought a light tan leather NATO and to be honest I hate it I just doesn't look right on any of my watches & I have a few new & divers watches


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> I also recently bought a light tan leather NATO and to be honest I hate it I just doesn't look right on any of my watches & I have a few new & divers watches


NATOs can be hit or miss just depending on what watches you have and what styles they are. I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## madridgeback

Yeah fixed lugs may be a problem with a bund but he also does them in black as well the item number is 281489660934 off eBay if you are interested I am not a great officianado on quality of leather straps but it seems to be good to me and a steal at that price hope you are having a great day cheers tony


----------



## madridgeback

Hey JP I haven't bought a vintage in a while as been buying a few new ones a sinn u1 & bulova precisionist and think it's about time for another vintage, but the size of the vintages are kinda putting me off as I like to wear my watches & not just put them in a display case, are you aware of any vintage makes that are a bit bigger than the norm without breaking the bank? cheers bud


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> Hey JP I haven't bought a vintage in a while as been buying a few new ones a sinn u1 & bulova precisionist and think it's about time for another vintage, but the size of the vintages are kinda putting me off as I like to wear my watches & not just put them in a display case, are you aware of any vintage makes that are a bit bigger than the norm without breaking the bank? cheers bud


Thanks for the info on the bands, my friend! I might have to check them out and see if they would work.

As far as larger watches go, how big are you looking for?

You can find oversize pieces in Doxa, Omega, and some of the Swiss brands, I know. Bulova and many others had larger sized watches typically starting in the later '60s and into the '70s, but most that will be "substantially" large are often models with bezels, in the realm of diver style watches.

That's what it seems like to me, anyway!


----------



## madridgeback

Yeah I know the divers come in about 38+ mm but was looking for a more dress type watch around no smaller than 39mm or there about max of 44mm seems right for me & I do like some of the doxas I have seen and omega but the omegas seem a bit pricey for me but if I see a nice one are you able to spot the fake ones? All you're help will be gladly appreciated thank again


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> Yeah I know the divers come in about 38+ mm but was looking for a more dress type watch around no smaller than 39mm or there about max of 44mm seems right for me & I do like some of the doxas I have seen and omega but the omegas seem a bit pricey for me but if I see a nice one are you able to spot the fake ones? All you're help will be gladly appreciated thank again


I'm not great on identifying the Omegas, unfortunately! For the large part, that is often why I tend to stay away from them. Some of the guys on here would be much more help than me, though!


----------



## JP71624

I've got a handful of pieces I've not "loaded" on here, but maybe I'll get around to it one of these days! Ha.

The last thing I've piddle with was a Bulova handwind I picked up a good bit back because it has a great dial. It is actually the light variant to a black dial model I have. Anyway, it has an 11AL movement, one of the movements I tend to be partial to, along with the 11AF and 11AFC. After a little cleaning and lubrication, this afternoon it read about 1 minute deviation. I'll take that!













Hopefully more good stuff to come in the near future...including some watch projects!


----------



## JP71624

Well, I turned out pretty well after the first shot. I won't complain!


----------



## JP71624

I'm making some headway on my first "watch project", as well. I'll share the current status:

1970's Elgin inner bezel diver case mated with a Vietnam military dial. I'm feeling pretty good about it so far! Hope to have a movement, hands, and necessary pieces to have this a working watch shortly.


----------



## JP71624

So here's the result of repairing that last 11AL movement...

...it completed my 1965 Bulova Surf King "pair"!


----------



## howards4th

Really nice Jared, love those Bulovas!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Really nice Jared, love those Bulovas!


Thanks, Chris! I appreciate it. I was happy to finish my first completed service on the light dial. Good feeling!


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> Thanks, Chris! I appreciate it. I was happy to finish my first completed service on the light dial. Good feeling!


Yes indeed, you should be proud! Congrats my friend! :-!
From now on I will be sending my watches to you for service.|>


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Yes indeed, you should be proud! Congrats my friend! :-!
> From now on I will be sending my watches to you for service.|>


I will always help you out in any way I can. Feel free to take advantage of it!


----------



## JP71624

A recent acquisition I thought I'd share.
It's a 1964 Bulova Regatta 23. Its bowtie lugs are fairly rare in the Bulova models, but certainly unmistakable.





"Tux or Ducks...here's your watch!"



This was also one of the watches worn a decent bit by Roger Moore in the television show "The Saint", that some of you all may remember.










My watch has the inscription " Mike Kelley...Mom & Dad...June 1965".
Some people may not like their watches to show prior ownership, etc., but I find them a cool glance back into history! Hopefully Mike enjoyed this watch while he owned it; he sure seemed to take care of it!


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP71624 said:


> A recent acquisition I thought I'd share.
> It's a 1964 Bulova Regatta 23. Its bowtie lugs are fairly rare in the Bulova models, but certainly unmistakable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tux or Ducks...here's your watch!"
> 
> 
> 
> This was also one of the watches worn a decent bit by Roger Moore in the television show "The Saint", that some of you all may remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watch has the inscription " Mike Kelley...Mom & Dad...June 1965".
> Some people may not like their watches to show prior ownership, etc., but I find them a cool glance back into history! Hopefully Mike enjoyed this watch while he owned it; he sure seemed to take care of it!


JP - looking good ! You're right the lugs she nice.

I think the forms to change your name legally to 'Mike' are only about $49.99 - I'm happy to pay half ! Then if you did that the sentimental value will rise! Best, Scott

PS - you don't need to change your age to be older.....!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> JP - looking good ! You're right the lugs she nice.
> 
> I think the forms to change your name legally to 'Mike' are only about $49.99 - I'm happy to pay half ! Then if you did that the sentimental value will rise! Best, Scott
> 
> PS - you don't need to change your age to be older.....!
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha!! 

That is great stuff, Scott! So funny... You make a good point! Small speedbump to having a very personalized piece.  

Jared


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> A recent acquisition I thought I'd share.
> It's a 1964 Bulova Regatta 23. Its bowtie lugs are fairly rare in the Bulova models, but certainly unmistakable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tux or Ducks...here's your watch!"
> 
> 
> 
> This was also one of the watches worn a decent bit by Roger Moore in the television show "The Saint", that some of you all may remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watch has the inscription " Mike Kelley...Mom & Dad...June 1965".
> Some people may not like their watches to show prior ownership, etc., but I find them a cool glance back into history! Hopefully Mike enjoyed this watch while he owned it; he sure seemed to take care of it!


I'm with you on the inscriptions Jared, I like seeing it on watches. I remember a guy I use to take my watches to hated inscription and even went to the extent to grind them off. 
As you say; it adds to the history of the watch.
They are both excellent looking time pieces, I'm glad they found you! :-!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> I'm with you on the inscriptions Jared, I like seeing it on watches. I remember a guy I use to take my watches to hated inscription and even went to the extent to grind them off.
> As you say; it adds to the history of the watch.
> They are both excellent looking time pieces, I'm glad they found you! :-!


Exactly! Thanks so much, Chris!
How is the weather treating you down there??

Here's my day on central NC:


----------



## howards4th

Mostly rain for us yesterday, a light dusting overnight but nothing that added up to anything.
This is about all the snow that I could find in the backyard that is left.
From the looks of your picture it Looks like you guys got a fare amount.







Stay warm my friend!

Chris


----------



## JP71624

I spend so much of my time starting to work on watches, or watches just passing through, that I haven't updated much...as has been the case for a handful of months.

Combine that with getting married in May and I'm pretty occupied!

However, a few weeks ago I photographed most if not all of my Bulova collection. I'll repost the "collage" photos I assembled, but I can post the large originals if desired.










And the smaller portions:





































The watches are in chronological order, from top right to bottom left of the smaller pictures. The 4 pictures arr newest to oldest, though. I should have posted them in reverse to be easier to view. Oh well!


----------



## madridgeback

Thought I would just show what the nice postie just brought me it's been a while since I got myself a new vintage so I got this lovely TRESSA I know they are quite cheap but I think this is in such great condition I couldn't help myself


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> Thought I would just show what the nice postie just brought me it's been a while since I got myself a new vintage so I got this lovely TRESSA I know they are quite cheap but I think this is in such great condition I couldn't help myself


Nice piece! Do you know what movement is inside, or have a picture?


----------



## madridgeback

Thanx JP I can't get the back off but the eBay number is 301593343818 there is a piccy on there unfortunately it's not as nice inside


----------



## madridgeback

It's A shild by the looks of it and it looks like St to me


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> It's A shild by the looks of it and it looks like St to me


Yep, it's definitely an A.Schild. Should be a 1950 caliber.


----------



## madridgeback

Thanx for that pitty it looks a bit pitted inside it is supposed to have just been serviced & I fell in love with that 70's look and how clean it is


----------



## madridgeback

It still surprise's me for how little you can pick these up for, all good for us watch freaks eh


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> It still surprise's me for how little you can pick these up for, all good for us watch freaks eh


As long as it runs well, I wouldn't worry much! It is a great looking watch -- very attractive, my friend!


----------



## madridgeback

Exactly what I think JP have a great day bud


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> Exactly what I think JP have a great day bud


You do the same!!


----------



## JP71624

I've had this Accutron for a while, which I received from my brother in non-working condition. Had the movement serviced and running great.










It tool me a while, but I have finally found a parts watch that could donate the correct case and hands, back to what would have been for sale in 1970!



















And here is my trio of the "Sputnik" case watches, as they have come to sometimes be affectionately called.


----------



## madridgeback

Just picked this up I think it is just vintage obviously repainted but looks good and sooooo cheap got an orange one on the way aswell


----------



## JP71624

madridgeback said:


> Just picked this up I think it is just vintage obviously repainted but looks good and sooooo cheap got an orange one on the way aswell


Nice! It seems like they refurbish HMT's a lot, so not uncommon that it has been repainted.


----------



## Gerty

This is the most recent Vintage timepiece I have picked up. It is a Wittnauer Automatic circa 1950's. 33mm case diameter without the crown. It looks good and keeps pretty accurate time.


----------



## Gerty

Interesting looking dial.


----------



## JP71624

Gerty said:


> This is the most recent Vintage timepiece I have picked up. It is a Wittnauer Automatic circa 1950's. 33mm case diameter without the crown. It looks good and keeps pretty accurate time.


Very nice! Dauphine hands look great; nice and clear. Very attractive dial, as well. I'm sure you'll enjoy wearing that one!


----------



## Barfett

Picked this guy up off eBay cheap and got it in the mail today. 1970's Hamilton Electronic 5009 on a Worn And Wound Strap I had laying around. Still looking for the perfect strap to compliment this piece. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## laikrodukas

What's wrong with the original bracelet it came with?


----------



## JP71624

Barfett said:


> Picked this guy up off eBay cheap and got it in the mail today. 1970's Hamilton Electronic 5009 on a Worn And Wound Strap I had laying around. Still looking for the perfect strap to compliment this piece. Suggestions welcome.


Very nice piece! Styling looks great...has 70s written all over it without being too...70s.


----------



## Barfett

laikrodukas said:


> What's wrong with the original bracelet it came with?


I don't believe it was the original bracelet. It came to me on a jubilee silver and gold (plate or tone) bracelet. It was a Hamilton bracelet just from a different watch. So it didn't suit this one at all. Plus I like vintage watches on new straps. It's says "I'm wearing this vintage piece because I like it. Not because it's the only watch I've ever owned and I'm too cheap to buy a new one. I'm wearing this **** on purpose". If that makes sense haha.


----------

